# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Μπάρι Εξπρές [Εξπρές Ερμής - Express Hermes, Bari Express, Princesse Astrid]

## gexps

Ενα απο τα ιστορικοτερα και ομορφοτερα ποσταλια που εγραψαν ιστορια στην ακτοπλοια μαζι με το αδελφο πλοιο ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ πιστευω πως υπηρξαν απο τα πιο ομορφα και καλοταξιδα επιβατηγα πλοια της ακτοπλοιας.Βαπορια που οργωσαν το Αιγαιο και χαρισαν μοναδικεσ στιγμες στιγμες στους ναυτικους που τα ταξιδεψαν μεχρι και στους καραβολατρες που τα αγαπησαν και τα θαυμασαν.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Σπουδαιο πλοιο το ΜΠΑΡΙ,καλοταξιδο,ταχυτατο και φιλοξενο
ειχε φανατικο κοινο που το υποστηριζε με παθος.
Παραλληλη διαδρομη με το αδελφο του , ετυχε καλυτερης 
φροντιδας στη χωρα μας απο τον πλοιοκτητη που το εκμεταλευοταν. :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

θα ήταν καλό να βάλουμε μία φωτο του αν έχει κάποιο μέλος μας.
Θυμάτε κανείς πότε ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στην γραμμή Ραφήνα ¶νδρος Τήνος Μύκονος νομίζω πως ήταν πάσχα .

----------


## gexps

Φιλε  NIKOS υπαρχουν πολλες φωτογραφιες οχι μονο μια!!!

Τωρα για το ποτε ακριβως ξεκινησε δεν το θυμαμαι.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

είμουν στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου πάσχα νομίζω ήταν βράδυ απλά καθυστέρησε αρκετά να δέσει αυτά θυμάμε, τώρα ποιά χρονολογία δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Πρέπει να ήταν το '89 ή το '90. Κόντρα στο θρύλο της Ραφήνας, το Επτανησος. Ήταν γρηγορότερο αλλά καθυστερούσε στα λιμάνια. Σαν "ατραξιόν" είχαν και την πισίνα, καταλοιπο από τα ταξίδια του στην Ιταλία. Ξερει κανεις αν λειτούργησε ποτέ στο Αιγαίο ή την είχαν μόνο σαν αποθηκευτικό χώρο για καρέκλες....? 
Όταν έφυγε το Επτανησος και ήρθαν τα "μεγάλα" το ΜΠΑΡΙ συνέχισε ως ακούραστος εργάτης τα απογευματινά δρομολόγια από Ραφήνα.

----------


## gexps

Φιλε Giorgios D

Οντως  πρεπει να ξεκινησε 89-90 .Οχι ποτε δεν χρησιμοποιηθηκε ποτε στο Αιγαιο ηταν παντα καλυμενη με ενα διχτυ για να μην πεσει κανεις μεσα!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Και αν θυμαμαι καλα απο φωτο, αργοτερα την σκεπασαν μην πεσει κανα γριαδι μεσα και πληρωνουνε?

----------


## Giorgos_D

Την έκλεισαν, τοποθέτησαν καθισματα στο συγκεκριμένο κατάστρωμα, και στο χώρο των εγκαταστάσεων της πισίνας (αυτό το άσχημο κουτί που είχε πρύμα) δημιουργήθηκε ένα όμορφο σαλονάκι.

Συνδυάζοντας κάποια γεγονότα στο μυαλό μου, το Μπάρι ήρθε πριν το '89 στη Ραφήνα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

όντως έτσι έγινε το θυμάμαι ήταν ο καλύτερος χώρος αυτός που δημιουργήθηκε .

----------


## gexps

φιλε Nikos θα μου  επιτρεψεις να σου πω οτι μαλλον κανεις ενα μικρο λαθος οσον αφορα την πισινα!Το σαλονακι της πρυμνης οντως υπηρχε αλλα οχι πως εκλεισαν την πισινα για να το φτιαξουν.Υπηρχαν και τα δυο μαζι.Κριμα που τετοια πλοια που εδωσαν τοσσα πολλα στην ελληνικη ακτοπλοια δεν μπορεσαν να τα κρατησουν εστω για μουσεια ή ακομα  να μπορουσαν να γινουν εκπαιδευτικα πλοια για τουσ νεουσ ναυτικους και ιδιαιτερα αξιωματικους γεφυρας!!Κριμα θα κερδιζαμε σιγουρα πολλα σε γνωσεις και εμπειρια!!

----------


## gexps

φιλε Nikos 

θα μου επιτρεψεις να σου πω οτι μαλλον κανεις ενα μικρο λαθος οσον αφορα την πισινα!Το σαλονακι της πρυμνης οντως υπηρχε αλλα οχι πως εκλεισαν την πισινα για να το φτιαξουν.Υπηρχαν και τα δυο μαζι.Κριμα που τετοια πλοια που εδωσαν τοσσα πολλα στην ελληνικη ακτοπλοια δεν μπορεσαν να τα κρατησουν εστω για μουσεια ή ακομα να μπορουσαν να γινουν εκπαιδευτικα πλοια για τουσ νεουσ ναυτικους και ιδιαιτερα αξιωματικους γεφυρας!!Κριμα θα κερδιζαμε σιγουρα πολλα σε γνωσεις και εμπειρια!!

----------


## Apostolos

Λίγο πρίν το τέλος... Ακόμη και τότε ήταν πανέμορφο και σε άριστη κατάσταση...

HERMES EXPRESS.JPG

----------


## AegeanIslands

Αφιερωμενο στο φιλο μου τον *GSXR η G.P.S* .
Υπαρχει κι αλλο,*ΤROPICANA* TROPICANA.jpg
το λενε και ταξιδευει ακομα.
Καλο ε?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Nα μην σας στεναχωρησω, αλλα το μοναδικο που ζει απο τα 3 αδελφα, ειναι ο Γεωργιος! Η Paola μας αποχαιρετησε περσι, αν δεν κανω λαθος, σε πολυ κακα χαλια!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

"Η Ιστορία μιας Πριγκίπισσας στη Ραφήνα".
Η Πριγκίπισσα ήρθε το 1988 στη Ραφήνα και έμεινε για μια δεκαετία. Επέστρεψε για λίγο, πριν να φύγει άδοξα και πρόωρα το 2003.
Προσωπικά, πιστεύω ότι ομόρφαινε με την παρουσία της το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας. Από τότε που έφυγε το λιμάνι, για μένα, έχασε μέρος από τη μαγεία του, παρόλο που ακόμα και τώρα το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας είναι τυχερό να φιλοξενεί πολύ όμορφα πλοία.
Εδώ στη Ραφήνα, κάπου στα 1996 ή 1997. 
(Θα προτιμούσα να έμπαινε σε καλύτερη ανάλυση). 
To Bari Express στην Ραφήνα.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και εδώ φθάνοντας στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου, ως "Εξπρές Ερμής", το καλοκαίρι του 2000.
Αξίζει να θυμηθούμε ότι από τη Σίφνο και τη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων είχε ξαναπεράσει, ως "Μπάρι Εξπρές", για δρομολόγια την άνοιξη του 1996 (δρομολόγια από Δευτέρα έως Τετάρτη). 


Στη Σίφνο.jpg

----------


## capten4

KAI EDO MPAINONTAS STO LIMANI TIS RAFINAS,DEKAMVRIO TOU 1995.....APLA YPEROXO
bari 1995..JPG

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα χρόνια περνούν, αλλάζει εταιρεία, έρχεται στον Πειραιά και γράφει μια νέα σελίδα στην καριέρα της ταξιδεύοντας στην άγονη της Αμοργού.
Αξέχαστη άφιξη στα Κατάπολα και πάλι επιστροφή πίσω. 
Είναι πολλοί οι φίλοι της που ταξιδεύουν ακόμα και τώρα μαζί της στα όνειρά τους ......


Το Εξπρές Ερμής στον Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## polykas

ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΓΑΥΡΙΟ--- ΡΑΦΗΝΑ.
BARI EX..jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν έχεις ταξιδέψει με τέτοια κλασσικά πλοία, έχεις δεί το ηλιοβασίλεμα του Αιγαίου και ακούς τον ήχο του Ερμή τότε μπορείς να νιώθεις την θάλασσα να διαπερνά τις φλεύες σου...
Picture 274.jpg

----------


## polykas

ΤΟ ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ΜΕ ΦΟΝΤΟ ΤΗΝ ΘΡΥΛΙΚΗ ΛΑΝΤΖΑ ΗΡΩ.



bari---iro..jpg

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Σαν Μπαρι δεν το εζησα αλλα σαν Ερμης εκανα πολλα ταξιδια απο Πειραια Αστυπαλαια και αναποδα ...Απλα υπεροχο .... Και στη θαλασσα οταν ειχε μποφορια αρκετα δεν καταλαβενε πολλα πραγματα .... Κουναγε βεβαια

----------


## polykas

ΔΥΟ ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ.


BARI EXPRESS.jpg






BARI EXPRESS (1).jpg

----------


## polykas

Aναμένωντας την αναχώρηση του από την Τήνο.




bari.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Διακρινω καραφλα Σαμιωτακη στην βαρδιολα  ή κανω λαθος?

----------


## kalypso

BARI EXPRESS.jpg

EXPRESS HERMES.jpg

EXPRESS HERMES 1.jpg

Eδώ κάποιες πιο παλιές φώτο ως Βari Express και ως Εxpress Hermes!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Δεμενο στην σημερινη Ε1 στις 8-1-01....

15.JPG

----------


## capten4

as doume kai tin plori tou me ligo kairo....

σάρωση0004.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Ο ! ! !

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

skan 6135.jpg


Να και ενα εισητιριο απο το EX.HERMES οταν αγοαραστηκε απο την MINOAN FL.DOLPHINS ..

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Λοιπoν παροτι νομιζα οτι σαν Μπαρι δεν ειχα μπει , τελικα ειχα μπει τοτε που ειχαν κοινοπραξια τα πλοια της Ραφηνας ..(Μπαρι - Ποπαρα - ΣουπερΦερρυ και Seajet 1

skan 6138.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μια φωτο του Bari Express-Express Hermes σαν Princesse Astrid.

Prinsesse Astrid.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Aπιθανη Φωτο,μοιαζει με Γιωτ!
Τοσο μπορει να επηρεασουν οι αισθητικες επιλογες
εκεινων που αποφασιζουν.

----------


## arne

The wheelhouse of "Princesse Astrid"


P.As.-22.jpg

----------


## arne

The model of the "Princesse Astrid" in the local Ostend museum.
As the "Express erme" at the scrabyard...

PAS model zijaanzicht.jpg

PAs Express Erme afbraak.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πραγματικα μας εχουν ερθει παρα πολλα βαπορια απο αυτες τις θαλασσες και σχεδον ολα τους ηταν πολυ καλα,παντα ομως στα μερη μας εκαναν τις απαραιτητες μετασκευες ιδιαιτερα στο πισω μερος...Συνηθως ηταν μικρης εκτασης και απλα τραβουσαν με μια απλη λαμαρινα τα ντεκ προς τα πισω ωστε να υπαρχουν περισσοτεροι εξωτερικοι χωροι (βλεπε Επτανησος,Εξπρες Απολλων,Εξπρες Ολυμπια),αλλες ηταν μεγαλυτερης εκτασης οπως (Superferry 2,Εξπρες Αθηνα,Εξπρες Σαντορινη).Συνηθως και ιδαιτερα οι πρωτες που ανεφερα (οι μετασκευες μικρης εκτασης) "γεμιζαν" ομορφα το πισω μερος των βαποριων και ισως τα εκαναν πιο αρμονικα.Στην περιπτωση του Μπαρι ομως νομιζω οτι δεν ηταν τοσο μικρης εκτασης και του χαλασαν λιγο απο το κατα αλλα πανεμορφο σχημα του.Αυτα τα λεω συγκρινοντας παλιες με πιο νεες φωτογραφιες του.Νομιζω οτι αν απλα τραβουσαν λιγο τα ντεκ προς τα πισω χωρις ομως να τα χτυσουν θα ηταν οτι πιο ιδανικο στο ματι...

----------


## noulos

Οπως και να' χει για μένα ήταν από τα ωραιότερα σκαριά που έχω δει και η τελευταία φωτο με γεμίζει θλίψη. Μακάρι να μην την έβλεπα ποτέ! :-(

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Captain εννοεις σαν τη μετασκευη του Γεωργιος Εξπρες? To Εξπρες Oλυμπια δεν μετασκευαστηκε τοσο πολυ στην πρυμη. Ηταν ηδη ετοιμο οταν ηρθε απο την Αγγλια.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αυτο που λεω ειναι να φανταστουμε πως θα ηταν το βαπορι αν απλα ειχαν τραβηξει με απλη λαμαρινα τα δυο ντεκ προς τα πισω,για να δημιουργησουν μονο εξωτερικους χωρους ( με την κλασικη τεντα απο πανω).Νομιζω οτι αυτο το εξωγκομα στην πρυμη,επαιρνε αρκετη απο την ομορφια του.Σου δειχνω το σημειο που εννοω σε μια φωτογραφια του φιλου Roi που εχει δημοσιευσει σε προηγουμενη σελιδα...

----------


## arne

The "Princesse Astrid" in Ostend just before leaving to Greece in 1983.

PAs(2) verkocht v vertrek 1983_1.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Γιαυτο το κουτι, ο Γεωργιος μου φαινοταν πιο ομορφος, και ας με συγχωρησουν οι fan του Bari!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η "Πάολα" ήταν η πιο όμορφη από τα τρία τους. Μετά ήταν (είναι καλύτερα), κατά τη γνώμη μου το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" και μετά το "Μπάρι". 
Η "Πάολα" δεν έγινε ποτέ οχηματαγωγό, το "Γεώργιος" δεν άλλαξε πολύ, σε σχέση με το Βέλγιο, ενώ το "Μπάρι" φορτώθηκε αυτό το ακαλαίσθητο κουτί πίσω.
Και τα τρία, πάντως, ήταν/είναι ασυναγώνιστα. 
Εδώ το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" στην Αιγειάλη της Αμοργού, τον Αύγουστο του 1995.
Είναι το τελευταίο καλοκαίρι που δούλεψε πριν από τον πρώτο του παροπλισμό που κράτησε 39 μήνες (από τον Οκτώβριο του 1995 έως τον Ιανουάριος του 1999).
To Arne.
"Georgios Express" in Amorgos (Aigiali) in August of 1995.
It was a long trip from Piraeus to Syros-Tinos-Mykonos-Donousa-Aigiali-Katapola.

Tο Γεώργιος Εξπρές στην Αμοργό.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Θα συμφωνήσω και εγω μαζί σου Roi, η Paola (η πριγκίπισσα, όχι η γνωστή στριπτιζού :mrgreen :Smile:  ήταν η πιο όμορφη από τα τρία αδελφάκια.

Αν και για να πω την αμαρτία μου εμένα μου άρεσε πιο πολύ η θεία ΛΥΔΙΑ και ο παππούς ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και για να μην αδικήσουμε την πριγκίπισσα Astrid, εδώ ως "Εξπρές Ερμής" στον Πειραιά το 1999.
Η πλώρη, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ακαταμάχητη.

Εξπρές Ερμής στον Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

H πλωρη μπορει να ηταν ακαταμαχητη, γιατι μαλλον την ειχαν και αλλα πλοια πριν απο αυτα!!! Και ο Artevelde την ιδια δεν ειχε? Elllinis, συμφωνω μαζι σου. Καλος ο Roi, η Αstrid & Paola, αλλα ο Jacob και η Fabiola μου εκαναν "κλικ".

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας θυμηθούμε με την ευκαιρία των συνεχόμενων απαγορευτικών, ένα άλλο απαγορευτικά πριν από μια δεκαετία.
Η πριγκίπισσα αγαντάρει έχοντας δίπλα της έναν ¶γιο, τον "¶γιο Ραφαήλ" (υπάρχει και σχετική φωτογραφία στο thread του ¶γιου).

Απαγορευτικό απόπλου ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Αναχωρηση του *Bari Express* απο την _Ερμουπολη_ το _1996_...

Bari Express.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας μου επιτρέψουν οι καλοί μας φίλοι, αλλά θα ήθελα να πω ότι κατά τη γνώμη μου τα ωραιότερα πλοία που πέρασαν ποτέ από τη Ραφήνα και τη γραμμή της ¶νδρου ήταν το "Επτάνησος" και το "Μπάρι Εξπρές". Η γαλλίδα και η βελγίδα.
Εδώ το "Μπάρι Εξπρές" φθάνοντας στην ¶νδρο το Σεπτέμβριο του 1998, λίγο πριν πωληθεί στην εταιρεία του Κώστα Αγαπητού.

ΦΘ¶ΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ¶ΝΔΡΟ.jpg

----------


## arne

Nearly same view but token on a trip Ostend-Dover

PAs schouw.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

"Σε λίγα λεπτά το πλοίο φθάνει στο λιμάνι της ¶νδρου. Ειδοποιούνται οι κύριοι επιβάτες όπως ετοιμάζονται για την αποβίβασή τους". Η γνωστή αγαπημένη ανακοίνωση κατά την άφιξη του πλοίου σε λιμάνι.
Εδώ φθάνοντας στο Γαύριο της ¶νδρου. 
Another view Arne, more close to the aft.
Approaching Gaurion (port of Andros) in September of 1998.
"Princess Astrid" at the age of 30 years old (Belgium 1968 - Andros 1998).
Good memories for all.

Προσεγγίζοντας την ¶νδρο.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο εργάτης της πλώρης της πριγκίπισσας.
Μια από τις πιο αγαπημένες θέσεις μας σε αυτά τα πλοία ήταν η κόντρα γέφυρα. Από εκεί ατενίζαμε τη θάλασσα, αλλά και την πλώρη του πλοίου.
Ο εργάτης μαζεύει, λοιπόν, την άγκυρα και το ταξίδι ξεκινάει............

Ο εργάτης.jpg

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Ταξιδι με το EXPRESS HERMES (AGAPITOS EXPRESS FERRIES)
Ημερομηνία: 28-3-1999
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΣΥΡΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΑ-ΑΙΓΙΑΛΗ-ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Αναχωρισαμε απο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ στις 17.00 , μεχρι ΝΑΞΟ ολα καλα , καθυστερα βεβαια λιγο στο λιμανι της ΝΑΞΟΥ στο δεσιμο λογω οτι ο καιρος ψιλοφορτωνε , μετα απο 30 λεπτα δεσαμε κατα 02.00 και αναχωρουμε για ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΑ . Στο δρομο ο καιρος φορτωσε ακομα πολυ και αλαξε , αντι για ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΑ πηγαμε ΑΙΓΙΑΛΗ. 
Ειπαν μεσα οτι λογω καιρου δεν θα πιασουμε ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΑ , οι ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΙΤΕΣ αρχισαν να κραζουν και τελικα πηγαμε και ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΑ και δεσαμε κατα τις 06.15 και αναχωρισαμε κατα τις 06.40 για ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ.
Απο εκει και περα (ειμαστε καμια 20 ατομα ) λιγο λιγο αρχισαμε να τα βλεπουμε ολα .
Το ταξιδι ηταν περιπου 3.15 αρα κατα τις 10.00 επρεπε να φτασουμε ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ.
Ο καιρος φορτωνε συνεχεια (απο οτι ειπαν μεσα) πηγαιναμε με κανα 8 -10 μιλια.
Τον ειχε κοντρα και ειδαμε βραχια ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑΣ κατα τις 11.30 , το λιμανι της γυρω στις 12.00 .
Καποια στιγμη και ενω (ειμαι και περιεργος ο παπ...ας  ) βγηκα εξω σε ενα σημειο που ειχε κολονακια να κρατιεσε , ηταν εκει και ενα απο τα παιδια του πληρωματος(κουζινα) , και πιασαμε τη παρλα , ο νεος ηταν φανερα φοβισμενος (οχι οτι εγω ημουν και θεριο βεβαια )του λεω ποσο να ειναι τωρα 8 - 9 ? και η απαντηση ειναι πατημενο 11 αρι ... Καποιο δεος οσο να ειναι με επιασε στο ακουσμα , και κανω μια ερωτηση .. Πω πω τοσο πολυ δεν εξω ξαναδει , απαντηση του την οποια η χρησιμοποιω ως ανεκδοτο ... γιατι ο καπετανιος εχει ξαναδει 
Τελικα επειδη ο καιρος ηταν (σοροκαδα) μεσα στο λιμανι της ολος δεν προσπαθησε ουτε καν να δεσει , απλα μπηκε στο κολπο για να στριψει , και αναχωρησε παλι για ΑΙΓΙΑΛΗ-ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΑ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΣΥΡΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ , και επεστρεψα ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ στις 01.30 μετα απο 32,30 ωρες κρουαζιερα  πισω στο σπιτι μου .
Οι αλλοι που πηγαιναν ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ κατεβηκαν ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΑ , εγω δεν ειχε νοημα να παω ΑΜΟΡΓΟ και επεστρεψα και ξαναεφυγα 4 μερες μετα (με το αεροπλανο ασφαλως)

----------


## Leo

Αχ βρε Αστυπάλαια... μέτρα πόση υπηρεσία έχεις χάσει... Στο ξαναείπα, γιατί δεν έβγαλες φυλλάδιο :Razz: ?? Πάντως ποτέ δεν είναι αργά.

----------


## sdiama

Μάλλον δεν θα έχετε δει αυτό το καταπληκτικό videaκι από παλιό δελτίο ειδήσεων του ΑΝΤ1 με μανούβρες στην άγονη του cpt Διαμαντή Παπαγεωργίου!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

ΚΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΗ ΚΤΙ ΚΟ !!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Ίσως το πιο όμορφο, αληθινό και συγκινητικό βίντεο που αφορά την ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα.  Μπράβο!!!

----------


## esperos

¶φιξη  στην  Πάρο  τότε  που  ήταν  ντυμένο  ακόμα  με  την  ''Αγαπητή''  φορεσιά.


EXPRESS HERMES.jpg

----------


## polykas

Μπαίνοντας στο Λιμάνι της *Τήνου*.







1 (9).jpg

----------


## polykas

Μιά καταπληκτική φωτό  με το *bari express*  έξω από το λιμάνι της Τήνου. Αρχείο  *Λέανδρου.*Τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ.





LEANDROS .BARI EXPRESS..jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*ΕΞΟΧΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ, ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ, ΟΝΕΙΡΙΚΗ !!!*

Μία από τις ομορφότερες που έχω δει ποτέ μου, και (πιστέψτε με) έχω δει πολλές.

Ευχαριστώ θερμά τον φίλο Γιώργο και τον Λέανδρο, για αυτό το ''ταξίδι συναισθημάτων''.

----------


## Leo

Είναι όντως συλλεκτική φωτογραφία και να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι το Μπάρι δεν ήταν και το υψηλότερο πλοίο ε? Φανταστείτε να ήταν στην ίδια θέση το Αφροδίτη ε? Ευχαριτούμε που τις μοιράζεστε μαζί μας.

----------


## kalypso

καταπληκτική polykas!!!

----------


## capten4

KAI MIA AΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ, ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ ΤΟΥ 1996....

----------


## esperos

Και  εδώ  μια  από  την  πρώτη  του  παρουσία  στην  γραμμή  της  Αδριατικής.

BARI EXPRESS.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Καλοκαίρι 1990, ρεμέτζο της Βελγικής πριγκίπισσας...
Ελπίζω να μην ακολουθήσει ο Roi Baudouin την τύχη της Princesse Astrid...

bari_express.jpg

Copyright - Πηγή

----------


## nautikos

Το *Bari Express* διατηρησε την πρυμνια πισινα του μεχρι τελους? Αν αφαιρεθηκε ποτε εγινε αυτο?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Noμιζω την κλεισανε αργοτερα. Ετσι κι αλλιως, δεν πιστευω να βουταγε κανενας για κολυμπι! Οι γιαγιαδες για την Τηνο αποκλειεται!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Την πισίνα πρέπει να την έκλεισαν μετά το 1988, όταν το βαπόρι ήρθε στη Ραφήνα και ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια για ¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο.

----------


## nautikos

Να και η "_πριγκηπισσα_'' (*Princess Astrid*) ή διαφορετικα το *Μπαρι Εξπρες*. Αυτο βεβαια μας εχει αφησει χρονους, αλλα ποτε δεν το ξεχναμε. Αφιερωμενο σε ολους του θαυμαστες αυτου και του αδελφου του *Γεωργιος Εξπρες*.

be1.jpg

be2.jpg

be3.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Ευχαριστουμε ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕ. Με γυρισες μια εικοσαετια πριν. Πασχα, απογευμα, στο σκεπασμενο χωρο μπροστα απο το φουγαρο ακουγοντας το goodbye blue sky των Pink Floyd...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλοκαίρι του 2000 στον Πειραιά.
Το "Εξπρές Ερμής" κάνει ένα απίθανο νυκτερινό δρομολόγιο στις 11:00 το βράδυ κάθε Σάββατο για Κύθνο-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Μήλο. Η άφιξη στη Σίφνο γινόταν με το πρώτο χάραμα της Κυριακής.
Εμείς, φυσικά, το προτιμούσαμε φανατικά.
Εδώ, λοιπόν, στον Πειραιά λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι του μέσα στη νύχτα.
Η μαγεία της νύχτας και η μαγεία της πλώρης.
Στους φίλους Rocinante, Leo και Polycas και σε όλους τους τους καλούς μας συνταξιδιώτες .....

Ένα βράδυ στον Πειραιά.jpg

Και ο εργάτης της πλώρης 

Ο εργάτης της πλώρης.jpg

----------


## trjim2k5

Λοιπον, εχω κι εγω ιστοριουλα!

Ταξιδι απο Ραφηνα για Τηνο. 8αρακι γεματο ακομα και λιγο εξω απο το λιμανι. Μας λεγανε οι πρακτορες που βγαζαμε εισητηρια μπορει να μη φυγει αλλα τελικα εφυγε...Θυμαμαι πηγαινε καλα, αλλα απο κουνημα μας ξεσκισε...Μεχρι που πιασαμε Καβο Ντορο...Δεν ξερω ποσο ειχε εκει, αλλα εμοιαζε με τη συντελεια του κοσμου! Πιατα απο τα μπαρ να πεφτουν και να σπανε, κοσμος να ουρλιαζει, ηλικιωμενες να εχουν ηδη προμηθευτει το σωσιβιο τους...Εγω ημουν τοτε σωριασμενος σε εναν απο τους καναπεδες που ειχε κατα μηκος στα πλαγια (ειμαι και επιρρεπης στη ναυτια, τι να κανω...). Ημουν μικρος, δε θυμαμαι χρονολογια, αν βοηθαει νομιζω ηταν η εποχη που το μεγαλο Superferry ηταν στη γραμμη. Αλλα θυμαμαι, σαν να ηταν χθες, πως ειχα μια πολυ μεγαλη αισθηση σιγουριας για αυτο το καραβι...Ωραιες αναμνησεις...

----------


## Καπτακώστας

> Πραγματικα μας εχουν ερθει παρα πολλα βαπορια απο αυτες τις θαλασσες και σχεδον ολα τους ηταν πολυ καλα,παντα ομως στα μερη μας εκαναν τις απαραιτητες μετασκευες ιδιαιτερα στο πισω μερος...Συνηθως ηταν μικρης εκτασης και απλα τραβουσαν με μια απλη λαμαρινα τα ντεκ προς τα πισω ωστε να υπαρχουν περισσοτεροι εξωτερικοι χωροι (βλεπε Επτανησος,Εξπρες Απολλων,Εξπρες Ολυμπια),αλλες ηταν μεγαλυτερης εκτασης οπως (Superferry 2,Εξπρες Αθηνα,Εξπρες Σαντορινη).Συνηθως και ιδαιτερα οι πρωτες που ανεφερα (οι μετασκευες μικρης εκτασης) "γεμιζαν" ομορφα το πισω μερος των βαποριων και ισως τα εκαναν πιο αρμονικα.Στην περιπτωση του Μπαρι ομως νομιζω οτι δεν ηταν τοσο μικρης εκτασης και του χαλασαν λιγο απο το κατα αλλα πανεμορφο σχημα του.Αυτα τα λεω συγκρινοντας παλιες με πιο νεες φωτογραφιες του.Νομιζω οτι αν απλα τραβουσαν λιγο τα ντεκ προς τα πισω χωρις ομως να τα χτυσουν θα ηταν οτι πιο ιδανικο στο ματι...


Συμφωνώ δυστυχώς με το Νιόνιο στη σύγκριση παλιάς και νέας πρύμνης.

----------


## Καπτακώστας

Αμάν βρε polykas, δεν πρόλαβα να σε παινέψω για τις φωτογραφίες του Παναγία Τήνου, και έπεσα πάνω σε αυτή της 23.3. με το Μπάρι να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Τήνου, πλαισιωμένο (στη φωτογραφία) από την πρύμνη και την προπέλλα του παροπλισμένου! ¶ψογη!
Τι άλλο θα δουν τα ματάκια μου ακόμη; Έχω δυο χρόνια να δω θάλασα. Δεν αντέχω άλλο! Το καλοκαίρι, πρώτα ο Θεός!

----------


## Karolos

Ξέρει κανείς φίλος να μας πεί γιά αυτό τό περιστατικό ;
Σάς στέλνω μερικά φωτογραφικά ντοκουμέτα, να σάς βοηθήσω.
Παρακαλώ τόν Capten4 νά μήν απαντήσει. ( Έχει κόκκινη κάρτα )

----------


## karystos

Μήπως είναι μια ιστορία για αγρίους; Παρασκευή 29.8.97 γύρω στις τέσσερις; Κοπάνημα από το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α. στο ρεμέτζο στη Ραφήνα; Αυτά γίνονται όταν οι εφοπλιστές θέλουν να κάνουνε τους καπετάνιους. Τώρα, το που κοιτούσε ο Υπουργός ΕΝ, που τυχαία βρισκόταν στο ντόκο και η τράκα έγινε μπροστά του και δεν πήρε είδηση τίποτα δεν έχει διευκρινιστεί ακόμη και έως σήμερα. Προφανώς ο Λιμενάρχης Ραφήνας που τον συνόδευε και του είχαν πέσει οι τρίχες με όσα έβλεπε και άκουγε του έδειχνε τον Υμηττό. Δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί ακόμη το τι ήθελε να πετύχει ο εφοπλιστής που μάγκωσε τα χειριστήρια και έχωσε όλα τα γκάζια μιας και είχανε κοινοπραξία. Να φορτώσει το βαπόρι πρώτο για να δουλέψουνε τα μπαρ; Η φωτογραφία με τον περίφημο καπτα Χριστόφορο, αρχιπλοίαρχο του Βεντούρη και παλιό καπετάνιο του BARI και τον καπτα Γιώργη αριστερά είναι πάνω στο "συμβάν";

----------


## Karolos

Ναί είναι η συγκεκριμένη ιστορία για αγρίους πού αναφέρεις φίλε karystos. Εκείνη τήν ημέρα ταξίδευα γιά Τήνο.
Η φωτόγραφία μέ τόν καπτά Χριστόφορο είναι τραβηγμένη στό ίδιο δρομολόγιο. Ήταν εκεί τήν ίδια μέρα.

----------


## arne

Next week i go to the local museum in Temse (Antwerp) I may find some photo's of the "Express Hermes" ex "Princesse Astrid" built there in 1968 on the Boel shipyard.

----------


## Apostolos

We waiting your photos!!! Thanks a lot!

----------


## arne

Hi, I was at the local museum in Temse. But they have no photo's from the Princesse Astrid at the Boel shipyard. Only this one token when she was fitting out in Temse (1968)

----------


## Apostolos

Just fantastic....

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Αν βοηθαει νομιζω ηταν η εποχη που το μεγαλο Superferry ηταν στη γραμμη


Και βέβαια βοηθάει....1992. :Wink:

----------


## arne

Princesse Astrid at the shipyard Boelwerf Temse

----------


## arne

The model of "Princesse Astrid" now in local museum at Ostend

----------


## arne

sorry i can not manage the attachement of the model

----------


## arne

The model of the "Princesse Astrid"

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένας καφές στη Ραφήνα.
Συχνά πηγαίναμε στο καφέ "La Serra", αυτό που είναι πάνω από τα πρακτορεία.
Πάμε και τώρα καμιά φορά.
Το καφέ δεν άλλαξε πολύ. Μόνο οι καρέκλες είναι διαφορετικές και τα γκαρσόνια.
Αυτό που άλλαξε πολύ είναι η θέα στο λιμάνι.
Πηγαίναμε για να θαυμάσουμε την πριγκίπισσα Astrid, τo "Μπάρι Εξπρές".
Από τότε που έφυγε η πριγκίπισσα, κοντά 10 χρόνια με μια μικρή μόνο επιστροφή, το λιμάνι φαίνεται πιο απρόσωπο. Και ο καφές από το "La Serra" δεν έχει πια εκείνο το αίσθημα της πληρότητας που είχε τότε.

Στους φίλους Jolly Roger, Giorgo, Paroskayak, Νάξος, Captain Nionio, Polyca, Leo, Rocinante και Νίκο.
Επιπλέον και στον φίλο μας τον Arne.

Special dedicated to Arne.    

To Bari Express στη Ραφήνα.jpg

----------


## Leo

Σ ευχαριστώ Roi, καλές διακοπές καλά να περάσετε  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να ευχαριστησω πολυ και εγω με τη σειρα μου τον Αντωνη.Επειδη για να το λεει ο Λεο κατι θα ξερει,καλες διακοπες και απο μενα Αντωνη και περιμενουμε φωτογραφικο υλικο... :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Στον Πειραιά ο Ερμής με τα σημάδια του καιρού να του στολίζουν το σκαρί του.

hermes.jpg

----------


## vinman

Miα εκπληκτική φωτογραφία με 8άρη γαρμπή στην Ανάφη δημοσιευμένη στο περιοδικό Εφοπλιστης...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13827

----------


## giorgos....

απο το διαφημηστικό της κοινοπραξίας των γραμμών κυκλάδων

σάρωση0020.jpg
φυλλάδιο2.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

*και η διαφημηστική κάρτα του για τα δρομολόγια του 1990* 

διαφημηστικό 1990.jpg

*και τα ωράρια του πλοίου απο την ¶νδρο*

δρομολόγια απο άνδρο.jpg

----------


## vinman

Δύο φωτογραφιες ως Εξπρές Ερμής με τα σινιάλα της Agapitos express ferries...
Στην Αστυπάλαια (δύο),και η γέφυρα του πλοίου.
(κομμένες απο τευχός του Εφοπλιστή)
Αφιερωμένες στους καλούς φίλους Roi Baudoin,Esperos,Ellinis,Leo,
captain nionios,Paroskayak,Νάξος,Polykas,Rocinante,Nikos,
marsant,dimitris,trakman,orion v,appia 1978,sea serenade.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16538

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16539

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16540

----------


## giorgos....

*ωραίος φίλε....*

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω πετάτε μπράβο μακάρι να γινόταν να κάνει τουλάχιστον ένα ακόμα ταξιδάκι σαν τα παλιά να πηγαίναμε και μεις που μόνο από φότο το έχουμε δεί

----------


## Rocinante

Vinman σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ. Η Ραφηνα ειχε παραδοση στα ομορφα βαπορια.

----------


## Haddock

Για να πάμε μερικά χρόνια πίσω, ταξιδεύοντας με τη βιντεομηχανή του χρόνου βλέπουμε μια *λάμψη* 10 δευτερολέπτων από τον αστερισμό του Ερμή. Όμορφα πλάνα από ρεμέτζο στην Παρκιά, έτοιμος για πρυμνοδέτηση στο κεφάλι.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Την άνοιξη του 2000 το "Εξπρές Ερμής" ξαναγυρίζει για λίγο στη Ραφήνα.
Η Ραφήνα το υποδέχεται με χαρά, όπως παλιά.
Το ρεμέτζο του καταγράφεται, καρέ καρέ.
Θα περάσει και αυτό στην ιστορία. Απομένουν πια μόνο οι φωτογραφίες, οι μυρωδιές της θάλασσας, το απίστευτο μπροστινό μπαλκονάκι και οι αναμνήσεις από τόσα όμορφα ταξίδια.
Οι άναυτοι που το πήραν δεν το εκτίμησαν ποτέ.
Το 2000 δούλεψε πασπαρτού (Δυτικές Κυκλάδες, Παροναξία-Αμοργός- Αστυπάλαια) και το 2001 έκανε τα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια, αντικαθιστώντας το αδελφάκι του.
Είχε και ένα ατύχημα στη Φολέγανδρο που συνέβαλλε και αυτό αρνητικά.
Σιγά σιγά αποσύρθηκε διακριτικά για τον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας.
Το τέλος ήρθε σαν "Express Ermes".

Στη Ραφήνα μας ξανά.jpg

----------


## vinman

Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του πλοίου με την πισίνα ακόμα στην πρύμνη και χωρίς τα σινιάλα της ventouris ferries στα πλάγια...
Αφιερωμένη στους Rocinante,Polykas,nautikos,Leo,Roi Baudoin,Paroskayak,
captain Nionios,capten4,Νάξος,Αρης,Esperos,Ellinis και σε όλο το φόρουμ!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16917


(σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή - Ιούλιος 2002)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικη vinman ευχαριστουμε πολυ.Ενα πανεμορφο βαπορι,μονο αυτο το μπαουλακι πισω να μην του ειχαν βαλει...Στο Γεωργιος δεν υπηρχε κατι τετοιο και ηταν πιο αρμονικο... :Wink:

----------


## polykas

*Eν--Πλώ.*

2 (583).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πηρε το πολυβολο ο Polykas μας εκτελεσε, οχι μονο σε αυτη τη φωτογραφια αλλα σε ολες...

----------


## vinman

Oι βαλίτσες έτοιμες,το καράβι μας περιμένει στο λιμάνι της Τήνου....
...σε λίγα λεπτά σαλπάρουμε για ¶νδρο...!!!
Μέσα σίγουρα μας περιμένουν πολλοί καλοί φίλοι του Ναυτιλία...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19636

(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## japan

> Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του πλοίου με την πισίνα ακόμα στην πρύμνη και χωρίς τα σινιάλα της ventouris ferries στα πλάγια...
> Αφιερωμένη στους Rocinante,Polykas,nautikos,Leo,Roi Baudoin,Paroskayak,
> captain Nionios,capten4,Νάξος,Αρης,Esperos,Ellinis και σε όλο το φόρουμ!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16917
> 
> 
> (σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή - Ιούλιος 2002)


*Mιας και πολλοί δεν το γνωρίζουν και επειδή συνέχεια αναφέρουμε ως πηγή το περιοδικό ή το website που κατεβάζουμε τις φωτό, να πούμε ότι αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι του Γιώργου Κουρούπη ο οποίος έκανε τις φωτογραφίσεις των πλοίων εκείνη τη χρυσή έποχη.Πιστεύω ότι είναι σωστό να αναφέρουμε το όνομα του δημιουργού αν το γνωρίζουμε γιατί αυτός έχει και τα δικαιώματα των φωτογραφιών ως ελάχιστο δείγμα σεβασμού προς το πρόσωπο αυτών που μας χαρίζουν εικόνες που νοσταλγούμε.
*

----------


## vinman

> *Mιας και πολλοί δεν το γνωρίζουν και επειδή συνέχεια αναφέρουμε ως πηγή το περιοδικό ή το website που κατεβάζουμε τις φωτό, να πούμε ότι αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι του Γιώργου Κουρούπη ο οποίος έκανε τις φωτογραφίσεις των πλοίων εκείνη τη χρυσή έποχη.Πιστεύω ότι είναι σωστό να αναφέρουμε το όνομα του δημιουργού αν το γνωρίζουμε γιατί αυτός έχει και τα δικαιώματα των φωτογραφιών ως ελάχιστο δείγμα σεβασμού προς το πρόσωπο αυτών που μας χαρίζουν εικόνες που νοσταλγούμε.*


Καλέ μου φίλε Japan,δεν έχεις άδικο σε αυτό που λές...
Δεν αναφέρουμε όμως συνέχεια μόνο το περιοδικό ή το site...
Προσωπικά όπου αναφέρει όνομα κάτω απο τη λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας το γράφω και αυτό...
Όπου όμως δεν το αναφέρει γράφω μόνο την προέλευση της φωτογραφίας...και νομίζω ότι πράττω το σωστό...

----------


## vinman

Παρουσίαση του Μπάρι απο την μπροσούρα της Ventouris Ferries του 1984....
''Το ταχύτερο πλοίο στη γραμμή Ιταλίας-Ελλάδος''!!
Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19826

----------


## sea_serenade

Μάνο διέπρεψες πάλι........Thanks!!!!

----------


## a.molos

Απο την συλλογή μου, μια φωτό του ΕΧPRESS HERMES με την πλώρη του στραπάτσο. 

TRAKO.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Πάντως a.molos, στην πρώτη φωτο το MEDIA II μοιάζει σαν "φτωχός συγγενής" με τέτοια πλώρη. Δεν είναι μόνο οι σκουριές και τα τρεξίματα, μοιάζει σα να λείπει ένα κομμάτι της πλώρης όταν πάει να συγκριθεί με εκείνη του BARI EXPRESS......

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ τον καλό φίλο Αντώνη Μώλο για τη χαρά που μας δίνει.
Και οι δύο φωτογραφίες του είναι εξαιρετικές.
Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία η στραπατσαρισμένη πλώρη οφείλεται, μάλλον, στο τράκο της Φολεγάνδρου.
Σύμφωνα με ανθρώπους που αγαπούσαν πολύ το πλοίο, μετά το τράκο άλλαξαν την πλώρη και απομάκρυναν το πλωριό τιμονάκι.
Αφαιρώντας το άλλαξε η συμπεριφορά του πλοίου στη θάλασσα (ζύγιζε κάποιους τόνους).
Η σύγκρουση αυτή φαίνεται να επίσπευσε, κατά κάποιον τρόπο, τον επικείμενο παροπλισμό του πλοίου στην Ελευσίνα.
Αν το είχαν δώσει σε άλλον εφοπλιστή, πιθανόν, και να ταξίδευε ακόμα.

----------


## karystos

Η νέα πλώρη τοποθετείται στην πέτρινη του Βασιλειάδη. Η φωτογραφία είναι του Σπύρου Θεοδωράκη από το περιοδικό ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ (4/2001). 
PLORH BE.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Nα ενημερώσω πως τα post που αφορούσαν το Prinses Paola, απέκτησαν το δικό τους σπίτι εδώ.
All posts concerning Prinses Paola have been moved here.

----------


## vinman

Το Μπάρι σε ώρα αποβίβασης απο την μπροσούρα της Ventouris Ferries του 1985..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20102

----------


## sylver23

μανωλη αν και στο λεμε συνεχεια..το αρχειο σου τελειωνει καπου ???ή ειναι απειρο??εκει που για λιγες μερες αφηνεις μια ηρεμια και λεμε --να ειδες τελειωσε ,δεν εχει αλλες ,και παλι αρχιζεις...ανεκτιμιτη κληρονομια θα ναι για αυτον που θα το παρει

----------


## vinman

> μανωλη αν και στο λεμε συνεχεια..το αρχειο σου τελειωνει καπου ???ή ειναι απειρο??εκει που για λιγες μερες αφηνεις μια ηρεμια και λεμε --να ειδες τελειωσε ,δεν εχει αλλες ,και παλι αρχιζεις...ανεκτιμιτη κληρονομια θα ναι για αυτον που θα το παρει


 
Δυστυχώς κάποια στιγμή θα τελειώσει.... :Sad: 
Ευτυχώς όμως θα αργήσει πολύ αυτή η μέρα... :Cool: 
Για τον φίλο Sylver23,μία όμορφη φωτογραφία του Μπάρι μέσα απο την μπροσούρα του 1985!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20202



..και για όλους τους καλούς φίλους,μία βόλτα στο κατάστρωμα δίπλα απο το φουγάρο...!!!Απο την μπροσούρα του 1987!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20203

----------


## sylver23

Ευτυχώς όμως θα αργήσει πολύ αυτή η μέρα...


καταλαβα το τι εχουμε να δουμε ακομα...σε ευχαριστω μανωλη

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Εξαιρετικη vinman ευχαριστουμε πολυ.Ενα πανεμορφο βαπορι,μονο αυτο το μπαουλακι πισω να μην του ειχαν βαλει...Στο Γεωργιος δεν υπηρχε κατι τετοιο και ηταν πιο αρμονικο...


Καπτα Νιόνιο το μπαουλάκι μπήκε για να χτιστει η πισίνα. Όταν ήρθε Ραφήνα τη διαφημιζαν (ειχαμε εντυπωσιαστεί, οτι ηρθε στη γραμμη βαπόρι με πισίνα) αλλά νομίζω δε λειτούργησε ποτέ και τη χρησιμοποιουσαν για να αποθηκεύουν τις καρέκλες! Μετά από μερικά χρόνια την έκλεισαν.

----------


## heraklion

Μόλις θυμήθηκα ότι είχα ταξιδέψει μαζί του από Ραφήνα για Τήνο στις 4-10-1998. Είχε αεροπορικές στην πρύμνη?

----------


## sylver23

οχι......................

----------


## polykas

*Ένα πρωινό στην Μύκονο όπου είχε κολλήσει....*

*Copyright Notias.*

56.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Απόψε, ας ξαναγυρίσουμε για λίγο πίσω στο χρόνο.
Βρισκόμαστε στην πλώρη της Πρικίπισσας.
Ταξιδεύουμε για Αμοργό με το "Εξπρές Ερμής".
Το ταξίδι μας είναι για Πάρο-Νάξο-Δονούσα-Αιγειάλη-Κατάπολα.

Ταξίδι ονείρου στην υπέροχη Αμοργό του Ιουνίου.
Θα δούμε λεπτομέρειες από το πλοίο.
Εδώ ξεκινάμε με την πλώρη.
Το καμπανάκι της πλώρης
"Prinses Astrid 1969".
Έχει φθαρεί από το χρόνο, αλλά κάποια γράμματα φαίνονται ακόμα.

Να την αφιερώσουμε στον καλό μας φίλο, τον Arne.

Και βέβαια στον paroskayak, τον Νικόλα, τον Niko P, τον Νίκο, τον αalcaeos, τον Niko V, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Έσπερο, τον Καπεταν Ανδρέα, τον Joly Roger, τον τον giorgos...., τον Ben Bruce, τον C Karolo, τον sylver 23, τον mastropanago, τον giorgo D και σε όλους όσους γιορτάζουν απόψε. 
Ρίξτε μια ματιά και στην gallery.

_Special dedicated to Arne.
The bell in the bow.
Please have alook at the gallery (section: Historic).

_Το καμπανάκι της πλώρης.jpg

Το καμπανάκι.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Αγαπητε Αντωνη γνωριζεις βεβαιως το παθος μου να αναζητω στοιχεια απο το παρελθον ενος πλοιου στο σημερα (θυμασε στο ταξιδι στην Ανδρο το ενδιαφερον που δειξαμε οι δυο μας για χειρηστηρια του Superferry II και τι εγραφαν). Το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο δυστυχως δεν ειναι πια μαζι μας αλλα η προνοητικοτητα σου τοτε να φωτογραφηθει κατι τετοιο μας προσφερει σημερα ενα υπεροχο ντοκουμεντο.
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Rocinante, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Η πριγκίπισσα ήταν η αγαπημένη μου, μαζί βέβαια με τον αδελφό της.
Την έχουμε φωτογραφήσει καρέ-καρέ, απ' άκρη σ' άκρη.
Σε λίγο καιρό, θα δεις ξανά όλες τις γωνιές της πριγκίπισσας.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στο μεγάλο λάτρη των πλοίων του Καναλιού.

----------


## str79

το καλοκαίρι του 1990 ή 1991 το χαζεύαμε όπως και όλα τα άλλα να περνά έξω από τον κόλπο της Καρύστου. Τότε ο πατέρας των φίλων μου πήρε τον ασύρματο και κάλεσε το Bari Express. Είχαμε μια μικρή συνομιλία δήθεν ως κάποιο μικρό σκαφάκι εκεί κοντά που ρωτούσε το πλοίο αν ο καιρός μετά το Μαντήλι (νομίζω έτσι λέγεται) ήταν καλός. Όμορφο πλοίο, αρχοντική όψη.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Roi ευχαριστώ και εγώ για την αφιέρωση! Το βαπόρι αυτό ηταν πραγματικο θαλασσοβαπορο. Κάτι το οποίο το έκανε να χάνει σε ελικτικες ικανότητες.

----------


## eliasaslan

Εγώ θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν το βαπόρι εκτέλεσε δρομολόγιο στη γραμμή Δωδεκανήσων, έστω και έκτακτο...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε eliasaslan, πιστεύω ότι το *"Μπάρι Εξπρές" ("Εξπρές Ερμής")* δεν έκανε δρομολόγια στα Δωδεκάνησα, εκτός από την Αστυπαλιά.
Βέβαια, κάποια έκτακτα δρομολόγια μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να έκανε.

Αυτό που ήρθε σίγουρα στα Δωδεκάνησα ήταν το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* όταν έκανε τη μεγάλη άγονη μέχρι τα Δωδεκάνησα.
Τοι θυμάμαι να φθάνει στη Ρόδο, απόγευμα του Σαββάτου το καλοκαίρι του 1994. Πήγαινα σαν τρελός να το δω στο λιμάνι (έξοδο από το στρατό και κατευθείαν για το λιμάνι).

Αλησμόνητη η φράση του μεγάλου *Στέλιου Βιτσαρά* στη γέφυρα του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" με 10-11 μποφώρ και πλώρη για τα Δωδεκάνησα:
*"Ένα τσάϊ και γραμμή".*
Το καράβι δεν καταλάβαινε τίποτα.
Το περιστατικό μας το έχει μεταφέρει ο *Jolly Roger*.

----------


## karystos

Αφιξη στη Ραφήνα. Τα καθίσματα της δεξιάς πλευράς, κάτι μεταξύ pullman seats και λεωφορείο και το σαλόνι της πρώτης. 

39-01-N.JPG 
39-02-N.jpg 
39-03 N.jpg 
39-04 N.jpg 
39-05 N.jpg

----------


## karystos

Ο φύλακας άγγελος του BARI EXPRESS στα χρόνια της Ραφήνας, ένας από την εξαιρετική νέα φουρνιά των Νίκων της Ακτοπλοίας (Χάλαρης, Πετράκης, Βασιλικής και συγνώμη για όποιον Νίκο ξεχνάω). Ύπαρχος στο BARI (τότε) o καπτα Νίκος Πανουργιας, φωτογραφημένος στο ρεμέτζο της πρύμης του πλοίου που αγάπησε. Το είχε πραγματικά "γλειμένο", σα καινούριο, άλλωστε η φωτογραφία μιλάει από μόνη της. Σήμερα ο Νίκος είναι πλοίαρχος στο MARMARI EXPRESS και δηλώνει ευτυχής που δεν έμπλεξε με την "μεγάλη" Ακτοπλοία. Από τα καλύτερα παιδιά, φίλος καλός, αν διαβάζει αυτές τις γραμμές - πάντα "καλές θάλασσες" Νικόλα.  
39-07 N.jpg

----------


## arne

Hoi,
Did the seats in the Bar not shift during stormy weahter?????
Arne :Confused:

----------


## karystos

A good question Arne. As far as I know they did not.

----------


## arne

At my time all chairs (at the Bar and restaurant)had been attached to the floor for the bad weather, Rgds, Arne

----------


## Captain_Nionios

You are right Arne but here is Greece... You understand what i mean. :Wink:

----------


## proussos

*Ένα πρωϊνό στη Ραφήνα...χωρίς άλλα σχόλια !*

bari.jpg

----------


## Leo

Πλώρες ξυράφια με τις φανταστικές ξύλινες κουπαστές που δεν θα ξαναδούμε ποτέ ούτε στα όνειρα μας!!!

----------


## hayabusa

αναμνήσεις μιας εποχής όπου τα πλοία φτιάχνονταν με γνώμονα την άνεση του επιβάτη και όχι από σκέτη λαμαρίνα με μοναδικό γνώμονα το κέρδος..

----------


## polykas

> *Ένα πρωϊνό στη Ραφήνα...χωρίς άλλα σχόλια !*
> 
> bari.jpg


_Όμορφες ,φωτογραφικές αναμνήσειs, μας ξυπνά ο καλός φίλος proussos.Eυχαριστούμε πολύ._

----------


## giorgos....

χθές ήταν τα γεννέθλια του bari express (είμαι απαράδεκτος..) αλλά ευτυχώς τα θυμήθηκα.. σάν χθές λοιπόν στις 2 Φευρουαρίου 1968 στα ναυπηγεία Boelwerf Vlaanderen, Belgium (#1440) γεννήθηκε η princess astrid..
*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ* και ας μην είσαι κοντά μας..

----------


## Ellinis

Mπράβο Γιώργο που το θυμήθηκες! Και λέγοντας "γεννήθηκε" εννοείς καθέλκυση ή τοποθέτηση τροπίδας;

----------


## giorgos....

καθέλκυση.. μέσα στο Φευρουάριο έχουμε αρκετά γεννέθλια απο βελγάκια..
για παράδειγμα την 1 Φευρουαρίου είχε τα γεννέθλια του το θρυλικό Αιγαίον (artevelde)..
ενώ ο captain Leo ετοιμάζει party στο superferry II για την Παρασκευή.. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Bari express πριν απο 11 χρονια στο δρομο για μυκονο

bari.jpg

----------


## karystos

Εξαιρετική φίλε BEN BRUCE. Πάρα πολύ ωραία. Είναι και το βαπόρι, είναι που έχει και λίγη θάλασσα, ταξιδεύουμε κι εμείς. Έχω την αίσθηση πως μάλλον είναι από Μύκονο για Τήνο και θα πρέπει να είναι και χειμώνας επειδή το βαπόρι είναι άδειο και ο καιρός δε δείχνει για Βοριάς. Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σωστα Καρυστος απο μυκονο για τηνο!Εκανα λαθος

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είναι μια πανέμορφη φωτογραφία, φίλε BEN BRUCE.
Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

Λίγο πριν σβήσουν τα σινιάλα του Γιώργου του Βεντούρη ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το EXPRESS HERMES στον πειραια μια φωτο που συνδιαζει το μοντερνο με τις κλασικες γραμμες του ομορφου βελγικου σκαριου που κλαφτηκε σαφως λιγοτερο απο το αδερφακι του

herme.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

Σωστος ο Ben!!! :Wink:   το Μπαρι Εξπρες εφυγε οπως του αξιζε!!

Με σεβασμο για αυτα που προσφερε αλλα οχι με κλαψα.

----------


## dimitris

Καλο θα ηταν να αποφυγουμε τετοια σχολια και συγκρισεις το πως εφυγε το ενα πλοιο ή το αλλο πλοιο...
για το Γεωργιος Εξπρες εγινε απο αρκετους ενας αγωνας για να παραμεινει με καποιο τροπο ωστε να μαζευτει εκει ζωντανη η ιστορια της Ελληνικης Ακτοπλοϊας οπως υπαρχει στο Θωρηκτο Αβερωφ η αυτο που παει να γινει με το Hellas Liberty, λιγος σεβασμος δεν βλαπτει πολλοι απο αυτους εκαναν τον αγωνα αυτον ειναι και φιλοι μας ας τους σεβαστουμε κι ας μη μας αρεσει εμας το πως το αντιμετωπιζουν ειτε θελαμε να μεινει ειτε οχι το βαπορι...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Μπαρι εξπρες* στο εξω λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του  1998...

O189.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καταλαβα ο TSS APOLLON εχει ορεξη να παιξουμε το γνωστο παιχνιδι με το BARI EXPRESS οποτε και εγω βαζω μια απο τον μαρτιο του 1998 απο μυκονο για τηνο :Wink: φωτο τραβηγμενη απο το ναιας 2

bari 68 (36).jpg

----------


## george__

Πραγματικά φίλε BEN BRUCE χίλια ευχαριστώ για τις αναμνήσεις που μας χαρίζεις!!!
Κάθε φορά που θα μπω στο φόρουμ με ταξιδεύεις στην παιδική μου ηλικία, με τις φώτο που ανεβάζεις , ειδικά αυτές που αφορούν στα πλοία θρύλους της Τήνου.

----------


## hayabusa

δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο πολύ απολαμβάνω τα αποτέλεσματα που έχουν οι "καβγάδες" σας καθε βράδυ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Καταλαβα ο TSS APOLLON εχει ορεξη να παιξουμε το γνωστο παιχνιδι με το BARI EXPRESS


 Ααααα θαυμασια μ αρεσει αυτο το παιχνιδι και βλεπω με χαρα οτι ξεκινησε νωρις με δυο φοβερες φωτογραφιες και δεν θα χρειαστουμε να αναμενουμε τις μεγαλες ωρες. Και μ αρεσουν οι φωτογραφιες των δυο παιχτων διοτι εχουν ενα χαρακτηριστικο. Ζωντανια και κινηση. Σιγουρα οταν θα ξαναπαω για φωτογραφηση (αντε να δουμε ποτε θα γινει αυτο) θα ηθελα να παρω εστω και ελαχιστη μαγικη ενεργεια απο τους παραπανω καλλιτεχνες. Βεβαια υπαρχει και ενα σοβαρο εμποδιο. Τι να φωτογραφησω; Κοιταχτε τις παραπανω φωτοφραφιες καθως και τις αλλες των BEN BRUCE και του TSS APOLLON και θα καταλαβετε τι εννοω...

----------


## Ergis

δεν βλεπω απαντηση απο τον tss apollon και ανησυχω....ΒΕΝ μαλλον την πηρες την σημερινη παρτηδα :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> δεν βλεπω απαντηση απο τον tss apollon και ανησυχω....ΒΕΝ μαλλον την πηρες την σημερινη παρτηδα


Θα αργησω γιατι ετοιμαζω κατι για το Ρενεττα, παντως θα απαντησω μην ανησυχειτε   κατα τις 23.30 τα ξαναλεμε.

----------


## Rocinante

> Θα αργησω γιατι ετοιμαζω κατι για το Ρενεττα, παντως θα απαντησω μην ανησυχειτε κατα τις 23.30 τα ξαναλεμε.


Μαλιστα... Εχει να κουνηθει το θεμα του Deutschland απο τον προηγουμενο Σεπτεμβρη και θα το κουνησει ο TSS APOLLON. Σεισμος προβλεπεται...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Μπάρι Εξπρές...*Σε κάποια άφιξή του στο λιμάνι της Τήνου...
Ιούλιος 1996.

O140.jpg

Χαρισμένη στον φίλο rocinante.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να βαλω και εγω μια φωτο του μπαρι εξπρες απο το 1998 στην τηνο αφιερωμενη στον TSS APOLLON ,rocinante, roi baudoin, rena ,polykas, soulis,leo, και βεβαια το γνωστο μαγο της ραφηνας capten 4 

film (31).jpg

----------


## capten4

ΤΟ ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ , ΤΟ ΗΣΥΧΟ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΤΗΣ 31-12-1996....ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ BEN, APOLLO, ROI, ROCI,KAROLO, SYLVER, GIORGOS D., ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ....
12 96..JPG

----------


## capten4

ΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΟΥΣ , ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 1996, ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΔΑΚΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 1998....ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΝΑ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ LEO...ΟΡΙΣΤΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ....
6 8 1996 2..JPG
b 1998...JPG
bari 1998...JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φ-Ο-Β-Ε-Ρ-Η φωτο !Και μετα με παρακαλας να μη σε λεω μαγο της ραφηνας!Πως ειναι δυνατον?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ΤΟ ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ , ΤΟ ΗΣΥΧΟ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΤΗΣ 31-12-1996....ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ BEN, APOLLO, ROI, ROCI,KAROLO, SYLVER, GIORGOS D., ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ....
> 12 96..JPG


CAPTAIN4 σε ευχαριστούμε πραγματικά υπέροχες φωτογραφίες...

----------


## japan

O ΜΑΙΚ ΛΑΜΑΡ της Ραφήνας είσαι CAPTEN 4. Μας έχεις τρελάνει με τα ωραία σου

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MΑΙΚ ΛΑΜΑΡ απιθανος ταχυδακτυλουργος και απιθανο flash back ,japan ,η κορη του ειναι η γνωστη dj μαχη λαμαρ

----------


## polykas

_Eυχαριστούμε όλους τους φίλους,  για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζουν..._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ετσι Μραβο για να βγαινουν σιγα-σιγα τα καλουδια απο τα σεντουκια.
πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σου Capten4 !!!

----------


## sylver23

Ευχαριστω Τάσο.Ειναι ολες οι φωτο σου αψογες!
Μια ερωτηση-η τελευταια φωτο ειναι ''παγωμενη'' απο βιντεο??

----------


## Rocinante

Τι εκανε ο ανθρωπος;:shock:
Τεσσερις φωτογραφιες του ιδιου πλοιου, Τεσσερις εντελως διαφορετικες μεταξυ τους φωτογραφιες.
Απιθανα πραγματα !!!!!!

----------


## capten4

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΑΣ ΛΟΓΙΑ...ΟΧΙ ΣΥΛΒΕΡ, ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΣΚΑΝΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΟ....

----------


## hayabusa

Ο Βεντούρης είχε την τύχη να έχει δύο από τα ποιο όμορφα αδέλφια που πέρασαν ποτέ από τα ελληνικά νερά και τα έστειλε για καρφίτσες. τι να πει κανεις...τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν οι εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες όλων των φίλων να μας θυμίζουν τις ωραίες αυτές εποχές...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπαρι εξπρες* ... Ιουλιος 1998...Τηνος.

BARI EXPRES.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπαρι εξπρες* στην Τηνο...

bari 30_5.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το θυμάμαι όταν πτωτο είχε μπεί στην γραμμή ήτανε Πάσχα και ήμουνα στο λιμάνι της ¶νδρου το περιμένα πως λέγανε τα καλύτερα για το πλοίο ..
Ανχώρηση είχε απο Ραφήνα στις 16:30 καθημερινά με διανυκτέρευση στην Μύκονο. Απο ¶νδρο περνούσε για Ραφήνα στις 11:00, αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει ο captain 4.

----------


## capten4

ΣΩΣΤΟΣ Ο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ....Η ΦΩΤΟ Η ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ...ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΤΟ ΥΨΩΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΘΥΜΑΤΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ?

----------


## capten4

ΑΛΛΕΣ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ....ΣΤΟΝ ΠΟΝΤΟ ΤΟ ΓΥΡΙΖΕ Ο ΚΑΠΤΑ ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ Ο ΣΑΜΙΩΤΑΚΗΣ !!!!
bari 98..JPG

bari (1)..JPG

Bari (5)..JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Εκπληκτικές φωτο capten4, ο καπτα Γιώργης το πήγαινε στον πόντο, αλλά ήξερε τι έκανε!

----------


## opelmanos

Τέλειες φωτό!Είδικά η πρώτη είναι όλα τα λεφτά.Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ο Βεντούρης είχε την τύχη να έχει δύο από τα ποιο όμορφα αδέλφια που πέρασαν ποτέ από τα ελληνικά νερά και τα έστειλε για καρφίτσες. τι να πει κανεις...τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν οι εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες όλων των φίλων να μας θυμίζουν τις ωραίες αυτές εποχές...


Kατσε! Δεν εστειλε ο Βεντουρης το συγκεκριμενο για καρφιτσες! Το αλλο, ΟΚ. Ασε που ηταν διαφορετικος Βεντουρης σε καθε περιπτωση!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εγω αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι ο captain 4 πηρε μπροστα και αντε κυνηγα τον! :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ΑΛΛΕΣ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ....ΣΤΟΝ ΠΟΝΤΟ ΤΟ ΓΥΡΙΖΕ Ο ΚΑΠΤΑ ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ Ο ΣΑΜΙΩΤΑΚΗΣ !!!!


H τελευταια ειναι ολα τα λεφτα! Δεν ξερω, αλλα το δειχνει πολυ ομορφο! Ειλικρινα, χαζεψα! Μακροστενο και ομορφο πλοιο, που εγω το θυμαμαι μονο σαν Ερμη, απο Πειραια. Μαγκας ο καπετανιος, γιατι περναγε στην τσιτα, ενα "δυσκολο" πλοιο, χωρις pitch.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Εγω αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι ο captain 4 πηρε μπροστα και αντε κυνηγα τον!


Σωστός  :Wink: 
 Captain4 εγώ θυμ'αμαι την πισίνα που είχε πίσω και μετά την έκλεισα και δημιουργήσαν θέσεις πούλμαν.

----------


## sylver23

Εγω δεν θυμαμαι τπτ οποτε καλα να ναι ο τασος που πηρε φορα και βλεπουμε απιστευτα πραγματα!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Εγω δεν θυμαμαι τπτ *οποτε καλα να ναι ο τασος που πηρε φορα και βλεπουμε απιστευτα πραγματα!*




Όντως  :Wink:  και περιμένουμε και άλλα  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> [/b]
> 
> Όντως  και περιμένουμε και άλλα


Andrea true connection - more more more  που λεει και το συγκεκριμενο τραγουδι, καλε φιλε capten 4,για  να το πω ντισκοβια

----------


## Giorgos_D

Εππιτέλους κατάφερα να σπάσω την απαγόρευση του youtube στην Κίνα, και ψάχνω να βρω ενα βιντεάκι από τις ειδήσεις του Star, με συνέντευξη του καπτα-Διαμαντή Παπαγεωργίου, και πλάνα απο τα δρομολόγια του στις άγονες Κυκλάδων. Ξέρει κανείς που υπάρχει?

----------


## hayabusa

το ειχα δει και εγώ το συγκεκριμενο βίντεο και ειναι απίστευτο. νομιζω οτι το εχει ποσταρει καποιος εδω μεσα  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να βαλω και εγω μια καταπλωρη φωτο του bari express απο τα παλια αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON ,Polykas,rocinante και βεβαια στον πολυ καλο φιλο του forum ,capten 4 απο τον οποιο περιμενουμε και μια απαντηση! :Wink: 



negative (41).jpg

----------


## capten4

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΔΙΔΩ...ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 1996....

bari 96..JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ben Bruce η καλυτερη απαντηση του Capten4 !    και ομολογουμενως  ηταν Υπεροχη!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αμα το ανοιξει το στομα του ο capten 4 εχει παντα εναν αντιλογο :Wink: Φωτογραφικο παντα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αμα το ανοιξει το στομα του ο capten 4 εχει παντα εναν αντιλογοΦωτογραφικο παντα!


 Φιλε  Ben Bruce ο Capten4    ειναι  ανερχομενη δυναμη.

----------


## cpt babis

> Εππιτέλους κατάφερα να σπάσω την απαγόρευση του youtube στην Κίνα, και ψάχνω να βρω ενα βιντεάκι από τις ειδήσεις του Star, με συνέντευξη του καπτα-Διαμαντή Παπαγεωργίου, και πλάνα απο τα δρομολόγια του στις άγονες Κυκλάδων. Ξέρει κανείς που υπάρχει?


το βρηκα  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-326IkUw7WQ

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Απίστευτο video......τρομερές οι μανούβρες στα υποτιπώδη λιμάνια......μπράβο στον Κάπτα Διαμαντή.......

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> το βρηκα http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-326IkUw7WQ


Μπραβο και σε εσενα cpt babis το βιντεακι ειναι απιθανο!!!

----------


## cpt babis

> Μπραβο και σε εσενα cpt babis το βιντεακι ειναι απιθανο!!!


 Σε ευχαριστω φιλε APOLLON ενα 5λεπτο ψαξιματακι ηταν:wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Πραγματικά απίστευτο το βίντεο!Είναι συγκλονιστικό να βλέπεις ένα πλοίο που δεν υπάρχει ποιά να κάνει τέτοιες επικύνδινες μανούβρες τσίμα τσίμα στα βράχια.Φαντάσου αγχος ο Καπτα Διαμαντής

----------


## giorgos....

το βίντεο ξυπνάει έντονα μνήμες απο το καράβι έστω κι αν είναι σε στύλ ρεπορτάζ.... μπράβο φίλε.. να είσαι καλά. σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## cpt babis

> το βίντεο ξυπνάει έντονα μνήμες απο το καράβι έστω κι αν είναι σε στύλ ρεπορτάζ.... μπράβο φίλε.. να είσαι καλά. σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.


 Αυτο ειναι αληθεια σαν να ειμαι μεσα στην γεφυρα.Εγω σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου

----------


## sylver23

Εγω αυτά τα ρεπορτάζ τα συχένομαι πραγματικά.
Ξέμεινε το σταρ τοτε απο ρεπορτάζ και σου λέει ας παμε και απο κει.
Μολις ομως σε αυτά τα ακατάλληλα λιμάνια προσκρούσει κάποιο πλοίο ξαφνικα το όποιο πλοιο μετατρέπεται σε παλιο και σάπιο και ο καπετάνιος που τιμητικά τον έλεγαν -ο πιο νέος- μετατρέπεται σε απειρο λόγο ηλικίας.
Για αυτό φίλοι μου δεν μπορώ να δω τέτοια ρεπορτάζ σε τέτοια κανάλια που ξαφνικά θυμήθηκαν την άγονη γραμμή και τους ήρωες πλοιαρχους..

----------


## Giorgos_D

Συλβέστρο τέτοιου ειδους μέσα πολλοί τα σιχαινόμαστε. Αλλά κοιτα το αποτέλεσμα. Δε μπορεις να σιχαινεσαι ενα μαχαιρι, το οποίο ειναι ενα πολύ χρησιμο εργαλείο, επειδή μπορεί οταν το κρατησει καποιος άλλος μπορει να γινει φονικό όπλο....

Καλα τι ειναι αυτα που γράφω...Μαλλον έχω εμπνευση.... :Razz: 




> Σε ευχαριστω φιλε APOLLON ενα 5λεπτο ψαξιματακι ηταν:wink:


Ευχαριστώ καπτα-Μπάμπη.
Εγώ γιατι πάλευα 20 λεπτά και δεν καταφερα να βγάλω ακρη.... :Razz: 


Μάγε της Ραφήνας όλο θελεις να μας μαγέυεις....
Ιταλοντισκομανιακε Βen πέτυχες τον καλύτερο χαρακτηρισμό!!! :Cool:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Εξπρες Ερμης στο λιμανι του Πειραια  το 1999_

EXPRES ERMHS.jpg
Χαρισμενη στους φιλους Αρη,Βen Bruce,Despo,Polyka,Rocinante,Proussos,ΝaiasII.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ ωραια φωτο TSS APOLLON και ανταποδιδω μεσα στα γνωστα, πλεον ,πλαισια του φωτογραφικου διαλογου!

hermes.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπαρι εξπρες* Εν πλω στην Τηνο με προορισμο το Γαυριο...

bari 30_5 b.jpg
Χαρισμενη σε ολο το Naytilia gr.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> F/B *Μπαρι εξπρες* Εν πλω στην Τηνο με προορισμο το Γαυριο...
> 
> bari 30_5 b.jpg
> Χαρισμενη σε ολο το Naytilia gr.


Σε ευχαριστουμε πολλι τελια ειναι ..Αλα απο οτι βλεπω με το βαπορι που εισαι εχει βγαλει ιδι φλας να κανει προσπερασι..:lol:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπαρι εξπρες* η συνεχεια της προηγουμενης φωτο στο υψος της Καρδιανης. 

mpari 30_5 synexeia.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

BARI EXPRESS στη μυκονο χειμωνα του 1998



bari express-401.jpg

----------


## Jolly Roger

Φιλε TSS APOLLON σε ποιο πλοιο ησουν;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φιλε TSS APOLLON σε ποιο πλοιο ησουν;


 Ημουν στο Σουπερ φερρυ  ΙΙ.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Απίστευτα πράγματα από Apollon και ΒΕΝ.Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο!!!!!!!!

----------


## polykas

_Μπράβο και απο μένα στον Ben και Απόλλων.Κάποια ψυχή περιμένουμε να χτυπήσει στην συνέχεια..._

----------


## capten4

ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΞΙΑΣ !!!! (ΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕΙ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ) ????!!!!
BARI EX 1995...JPG

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΞΙΑΣ !!!! (ΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕΙ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ) ????!!!!


 Τάσο ήδη μου μυρίζει πετρέλαιο!!!!!!!!!!!!Ολοζώντανη!!!!!!!!!Εύγε!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Ερμης* στην Τηνο...
Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ

leandros  3.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπαρι Εξπρες*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

O227.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_'Αφηξη κάποιο απόγευμα στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιά σκαναρισμένα slides._
_Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τούς καλούς μας φίλους με τήν καλησπέρα μου._

b.ex.jpg

d_.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

'Αψογος ο Κάρολος! Οι νυχτερινές φωτογραφίες έχουν μια άλλη ομορφιά. Ειδικά η δεύτερη με το φεγγάρι σαν προβολέα είναι το κάτι άλλο...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φωτο γεματες νοσταλγια ευχαριστουμε  φιλε   Καρολε.

----------


## Karolos

_Ευχαριστώ πολύ τούς φίλους Ellinis καί T.S.S. APOLLON γιά τα καλά σας λόγια, νά είσται καλά._

sc_ 00.jpg

----------


## vinman

> _'Αφηξη κάποιο απόγευμα στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιά σκαναρισμένα slides._
> _Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τούς καλούς μας φίλους με τήν καλησπέρα μου._
> 
> b.ex.jpg
> 
> d_.jpg


Εξαιρετικές!!

----------


## Karolos

> Εξαιρετικές!!


_Ευχαριστώ πολύ.  ΚΑΛΗ σου μέρα._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Ερμης*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

expres ermes.jpg
 Χαρισμενη στον φιλο C.Καρολος

----------


## Karolos

> F/B *Εξπρες Ερμης*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> expres ermes.jpg
>  Χαρισμενη στον φιλο C.Καρολος


_Ευχαριστώ πολύ, είσαι άψογος. Σάν ζαβοτηνιακός όταν τίς βλέπω μού φέρνουν ωραίες αναμνήσεις._

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε σε ένα από τα ομορφότερα μέρη της Ελλάδας.
Είμαστε στην Οία της Σαντορίνης και αγναντεύουμε την καλδέρα. 

Είναι Απρίλιος και βλέπουμε να περνούν από κάτω μας ορισμένα από τα ομορφότερα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας μας.

Ανάμεσά τους το υπέροχο *"Εξπρές Ερμής".*
Βρισμόμαστε στον *Απρίλιο του 1999* και από τον *Οκτώβρη του 1998* το πλοίο ανήκει στον *Κώστα Αγαπητό.*

Εκείνη τη χρονιά δούλεψε στη γραμμή για Σύρο-Πάρο-Νάξο-Δονούσα-Αιγειάλη-Κατάπολα-Κουφονήσι-Σχοινούσα-Ηρακλειά.

Πριν, όμως, πάει στη γραμμή αυτή έκανε ένα σύντομο πέρασμα από τη γραμμή Πάρου-Νάξου-Ίου-Σαντορίνης.
Πέρασε για λίγο και από τη γραμμή Σύρου-Τήνου-Μυκόνου.

Νομίζω ότι το πλοίο αυτό στην καδέρα αποκτούσε μαγικές ιδιότητες.
Θα μπορούσε κανείς να πει ότι το πλοίο έδινε την εντύπωση ότι ήταν έτοιμο να πετάξει, να απογειωθεί .....

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Απρίλιος 1999 στην καλδέρα της Σαντορίνης.
Προσωπικά τη θεωρώ μια από τις καλύτερες χρονιές στα χρονικά της ακτοπλοΐας μας.
Πολλά πλοία, πολλές γραμμές, πολλοί δυνατοί συνδυασμοί για ταξίδια.

Δυστυχώς, η επόμενη χρονιά θα ήταν ολότελα διαφορετική ....

"Express Hermes" (ex: "Bari Express") in Caldera (Santorini) in April 1999. 

caldera.jpg

caldera II.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολλι τελια ειναι δεν μπορω να κριψω τι χαρα μου ...ειναι κατι μαγικο να βλεπεις ενα απο τα αγαπιμενα σου πλια σε ενα τοσο ομορφο τοπιο και θαλασσα εν πλο κιολας ειναι ολα τα λευτα :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και κουΐζ.
Τι συμβαίνει στο πλοίο;
Έχει πέσει σε βράχο και έχει ακινητοποιηθεί ή προσπαθεί να δέσει στην Σχοινούσα (ή στην Ηρακλειά);

Ιούνιος του 1999.
Δέκα χρόνια, ακριβώς, πριν.
Ταξίδι στην πανέμορφη Αμοργό με την αγαπημένη μας πριγκίπισσα.
Με το όνομα *"Εξπρές Ερμής"* και τα σινιάλα *ΚΑΙ* του Κώστα του Αγαπητού.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους. 
Ξεχωριστά στους καλούς φίλους giorgos...., AIOLOS KENTERIS II, Rocinante, Capten 4, C. Κάρολος και vinman.

*"Express Hermes"* in Heraklia or Schinoussa in June 1999.

ΣΤΗΝ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΑ.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*φωτογραφία ντοκουμέντο. το δε μπαλκόνι στην πλώρη μας θυμίζει, όπως έχω ξαναπεί πολές φορές, την εποχή που τα πλοία φτιάχτονταν με γνώμονα την άνεση του επιβάτη εν αντιθέσει με τα νεότευκτα κουτιά που έχουμε σήμερα. 

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Αντώνη 
*

----------


## cpt babis

> Θα μπορούσε να είναι και κουΐζ.
> Τι συμβαίνει στο πλοίο;
> Έχει πέσει σε βράχο και έχει ακινητοποιηθεί ή προσπαθεί να δέσει στην Σχοινούσα (ή στην Ηρακλειά);
> 
> Ιούνιος του 1999.
> Δέκα χρόνια, ακριβώς, πριν.
> Ταξίδι στην πανέμορφη Αμοργό με την αγαπημένη μας πριγκίπισσα.
> Με το όνομα *"Εξπρές Ερμής"* και τα σινιάλα *ΚΑΙ* του Κώστα του Αγαπητού.
> 
> ...


 Μανουβρα του καπτα Διαμαντη να υποθεσω.

----------


## hayabusa

*και εμένα αμέσως εκεί πήγε το μυαλό μου*

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> ή προσπαθεί να δέσει στην Σχοινούσα (ή στην Ηρακλειά); 
> Ιούνιος του 1999.
> Δέκα χρόνια, ακριβώς, πριν.
> Ταξίδι στην πανέμορφη Αμοργό με την αγαπημένη μας πριγκίπισσα.
> Με το όνομα *"Εξπρές Ερμής"* και τα σινιάλα *ΚΑΙ* του Κώστα του Αγαπητού.
> .
> 
> *"Express Hermes"* in Heraklia or Schinoussa in June 1999.
> 
> ΣΤΗΝ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΑ.jpg


 
Πιο πολλές oi πιθανότητες να είναι η Σχοινούσα…. :wink:

----------


## vinman

Αντώνη,όλα αυτά που ανεβάζεις είναι ανεκτίμητοι θησαυροί για τα δικά μου μάτια..!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Θα μπορούσε να είναι και κουΐζ.
> Τι συμβαίνει στο πλοίο;
> Έχει πέσει σε βράχο και έχει ακινητοποιηθεί ή προσπαθεί να δέσει στην Σχοινούσα (ή στην Ηρακλειά);
> 
> Ιούνιος του 1999.
> Δέκα χρόνια, ακριβώς, πριν.
> Ταξίδι στην πανέμορφη Αμοργό με την αγαπημένη μας πριγκίπισσα.
> Με το όνομα *"Εξπρές Ερμής"* και τα σινιάλα *ΚΑΙ* του Κώστα του Αγαπητού.
> 
> ...


Σε ευχαριστω πολλι .. :Razz: Τωρα οσο για το λιμανι πρεπει να ειστε στιν ηρακλεια σε μανουβρα και να απεχει η πλορι απο τα βραχια γιρο στα 5 μετρα απ οτι βλεπω..σωστα ??

----------


## giorgos....

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Αντώνη. Το υλικό που ανεβάζεις είναι πραγματικά θυσαυρός..

----------


## boeing

> Σε ευχαριστω πολλι ..Τωρα οσο για το λιμανι πρεπει να ειστε στιν ηρακλεια σε μανουβρα και να απεχει η πλορι απο τα βραχια γιρο στα 5 μετρα απ οτι βλεπω..σωστα ??


10 μέτρα είναι. Έκανες λάθος.

----------


## apollo_express

Για να μη διαφωνείτε για το πόσα μέτρα είναι, δείτε το βίντεο που τα λέει ο cpt. Διαμαντής!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-326I...e=channel_page (Το βίντεο *ΔΕΝ* είναι δικό μου. Επίσης νομίζω ότι έχει ξανανέβει, οπότε αν θέλουν οι διαχειριστες ας το σβήσουν.)

----------


## Rocinante

> Για να μη διαφωνείτε για το πόσα μέτρα είναι, δείτε το βίντεο που τα λέει ο cpt. Διαμαντής!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-326I...e=channel_page (Το βίντεο *ΔΕΝ* είναι δικό μου. Επίσης νομίζω ότι έχει ξανανέβει, οπότε αν θέλουν οι διαχειριστες ας το σβήσουν.)


 Μα απο την στιγμη που το δινεις λινκ δεν υπαρχει προβλημα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα μέτρα είναι σίγουρα πολύ λίγα.

Αλλά για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε να πούμε ότι στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία του πλοίου στην Ηρακλειά πλοίαρχος του πλοίου ήταν ένα πολύ μεγάλο όνομα της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας, ο κάπταιν *Ανάργυρος Σαρρής.*

Να θυμηθούμε, επίσης, ότι από τη γέφυρα του θρυλικού αυτού πλοίου έχουν περάσει ορισμένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ονόματα της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας.
Ενδεικτικά αναφέρουμε τον *Χριστόφορο Κοτσαμπά*, τον *Μιχάλη Δεναξά*, τον *Γιώργο Σαμιωτάκη*, τον *Ανάργυρο Σαρρή* και τον *Διαμαντή Παπαγεωργίου*.
Ξεχνάμε κάποιους, οπότε ζητάμε προκαταβολικά συγνώμη.

Το πλοίο ήταν εξαιρετικά δύσκολο στη μανούβρα (μπαταριστές μηχανές), οπότε οι καπετάνιοι του θα έπρεπε να είναι οι καλύτεροι, για να μην έχει προβλήματα.

----------


## capten4

ΤΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ, ΤΟΝ ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟ ΤΟΥ 2000....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπαρι Εξπρες*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

bari express001.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στο capten4_

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι παραπάνω φωτογραφίες έχουν ιδιαίτερη συναισθηματική αξία.

Στις δύο φωτογραφίες που ανέβασε ο καλός φίλος *capten4* αποτυπώνεται ο αποχαιρετισμός του πλοίου έπειτα από 12 χρόνια, σχεδόν, συνεχούς παρουσίας στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.
Ήρθε το 1988 ως *"Μπάρι Εξπρές"* και έμεινε ως το τέλος του 1998 οπότε και έφυγε ως *"Εξπρές Ερμής".
*Το *1999* ταξιεύει στη γραμμή για Πάρο-Νάξο-Μικρές Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες-Αμοργό.
Την *άνοιξη του 2000* έρχεται να αποχαιρετήσει τη *Ραφήνα* και στη συνέχεια ταξιδεύει στην γραμμή της *Αμοργού*, καθώς και στην γραμμή των *Δυτικών Κυκλάδων.*
Το *2001* θα κάνει *ενδοκυκλαδικά* δρομολόγια. 

Η φωτογραφία του Λέανδρου στην Τήνο με τα σινιάλα του Βεντούρη μας θυμίζει εκείνη την παλιά όμορφη εποχή ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Moναδικες φωτο του capten 4 στη ραφηνα.Πισταευω ομως οτι σαν express hermes ηταν στα καλυτερα του ,αν και με το τιμημενο σινιαλο με τη δανεζικη κορονα και το Β μεσα της, ηταν μια οπτασια.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο καλός φίλος *BEN BRUCE* έχει δίκιο, κατά τη γνώμη μου, σε ότι γράφει.
Το βαπόρι έγραψε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ιστορίας του έχοντας στο φουγάρο τη *δανέζικη κορώνα* με το* "Β".*
Αυτή την εικόνα έχουμε κρατήσει οι περισσότεροι.
*To σινιάλο δεν είναι απλή υπόθεση.*

Η τελευαταία του εταιρεία δεν το ήθελε ποτέ.
Το πήρε αναγκαστικά μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα.
Στη συνέχεια φρόντισε να ξαποστείλει ένα-ένα τα παλιά σκαριά.

Και η πριγκίπισσα ήταν ένα από τα πρώτα πλοία που έφυγαν  για την Ινδία.

Εμείς να δούμε τώρα το *"Bari Express"* στις Καμάρες της *Σίφνου,* όχι συνηθισμένο προορισμό για το πλοίο.
Είναι άνοιξη του* 1996*, η εταιρεία έχει πάρει τη γραμμή με το *"Πήγασος"* και μέχρι να ετοιμαστεί στέλνει στη θέση του το *"Μπάρι Εξπρές"* για μερικά δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα. 
Την Παρασκευή, το Σαββατο, την Κυριακή και, νομίζω, και την Δευτέρα ήταν στη Ραφήνα και τις υπόλοιπες ημέρες στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι της *αδελφής μου*, της *Μαρίας Λαζαρή.*

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον BEN BRUCE, τον T.S.S. APOLLON, τον capten4, τον Ellinis, τον Haddok, τον polyka, τον Νάξος, τον Rocinante, τον AIOLOS KENTERIS II, τον giorgos ...., τον Vortigern, τον plori, τον γεροσιφνιό, τον Avenger, τoν FOUNTARISTO, τον Sorokho, τον Α.KORAKIS και σε όλους τους σιφνιούς του forum. 

Στη Σίφνο.jpg

Το Μπάρι Εξπρές στη Σίφνο.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κατι ξερει η αδερφη σου!Παντως ασχετη με φωτο δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχες φωτογραφιες, ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση φιλε Roi Baudoin.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Express hermes το 2000 στη αγονη των κυκλαδων.Καπου μεταξυ ναξου και ιου.Αφιερωμενη στον TSS APOLLON, roi baudoin ,giorgos.......
Aυτο το βραχακι αραγε εκει στην πλωρη φαινεται το βραδυ? Η θα τρεχουν κανα δυσμοιρο πλοιαρχο γιατι πρεπει να εχει ,μεταξυ των πολλων αλλων, ΚΑΙ ματια κουκουβαγιας 


film (124).jpg

----------


## capten4

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ , ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΤΟΥ 1995....
bari 1995.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ben Bruce και capten4 απιθανες οι φωτογραφιες σας!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπαρι Εξπρες*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

MPARI.jpg

----------


## capten4

ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ Γ.ΡΕΝΕΣΕΝΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ΣΤΙΣ 8-9-1991

----------


## capten4

ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 1996....

----------


## karystos

Φίλε BEN αν δεν κάνω λάθος το βραχάκι δεν πρέπει να είναι τυχαίο και ανώνυμο. Μάλλον είναι ο Φρουρός, γνωστός και ως ξέρα της Νάξου. Όπως βλέπεις και στο χάρτη βρίσκεται στο ΝΔ άκρο του όρμου της Νάξου, 200 μ περίπου από την άκρη Μουγγρί. Με φουρτούνα δεν ξενερίζει σχεδόν καθόλου. Τα πλοία που φεύγουν από Νάξο για Νιό ή Φώκλαντς έχουν δύο επιλογές :

Την "ασφαλή" με πορεία στις 276ο και όταν έρθει το φαναράκι των Αμαρίδων αριστερά αρχίζουν και το κλέβουν 5 αριστερά ως τις 217ο, μένουν λίγο εκεί και ξαναγυρίζουν αριστερά στις 188ο που είναι η πορεία για Νιό μόλις πάρουν τη μέση του στενού Κράτζι Πάρου - Αμαρίδες και λίγο προς την Πάρο. Αν πηγαίνουν για Ηρακλειά γυρίζουν στις 148ο μετά την παράλλαξη των Αμαρίδων αριστερά. 

Την "λιγότερο ασφαλή" πορεία που είναι στις 235ο περίπου και περνάει ανάμεσα στο Φρουρό και το Μουγγρί. Μένουν εκεί ίσαμε να παραλλάξουν αριστερά την Καλυψώ (ύφαλος Τσάμπμαν) και μετά έρχονται στις πορείες που είπαμε παραπάνω. Αυτό γίνεται βέβαια μόνο την ημέρα με καλές συνθήκες ορατότητας και ναυσιπλοία όψεως. Δεν συνηθίζεται καθόλου στο ανέβασμα. Παρ' όλα αυτά έχω δει την επιλογή αυτή και νύχτα και στο ανέβασμα - όχι βέβαια και τα δυο μαζί. Η μία ήταν με το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ την άλλη δεν τη λέω για να μην εκθέσω ονόματα.

Αν η εκτίμηση είναι σωστή η φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτεί από τη στεριά, από το Μουγγρί και στο βάθος φαίνεται η Πάρος, η Σάντα Μαρία; Επειδή άλλος βράχος στα δεξιά από Νάξο για Νιό δεν υπάρχει

ΦΡΟΥΡΟΣ-1.JPG

ΠΑΡΟΣ ΝΑΞΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Leo

Περιγραφή καπετανίστικη σε όλα της. Ευχαρσιτούμε για το νοερό αλλά απτό ταξίδεμα  :Smile: .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενημερωση ναυτιλιας απο τον φιλτατo και με πολλες γνωσεις  karystos.Eχω παρατηρησει οτι στην παρο και ναξο εχει παρα πολλες παγιδες για τα πλοια μηπως θα επρεπε να καναμε ξεχωριστο θεμα?Εχει πολυ ζουμι και ειναι και χρησιμο και ενδιαφερον

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

O φιλος karystos οπως παντα καταπληκτικος, οπως και οι αναλυσεις των θεματων που προσεγγιζει!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Ερμης*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

234.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον BEN BRUCE, τον T.S.S. APOLLON, τον capten4, τον Ellinis, τον Haddok, τον polyka, τον Νάξος, τον Rocinante, τον AIOLOS KENTERIS II, τον giorgos ...., τον Vortigern, τον plori, τον γεροσιφνιό, τον Avenger, τoν FOUNTARISTO, τον Sorokho, τον Α.KORAKIS και σε όλους τους σιφνιούς του forum. 
> 
> Στη Σίφνο.jpg
> 
> Το Μπάρι Εξπρές στη Σίφνο.jpg


Σε ευχαριστω πολλι.. να εισαι καλα!!

----------


## capten4

ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΜΕ ΜΠΟΥΝΑΤΣΑ....

bari 1.JPG

bari 2.JPG

----------


## capten4

ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΜΠΟΦΩΡΑΚΙΑ....

bari 98.JPG

BARI 98 1.JPG

BARI 98 2.JPG

----------


## capten4

ΠΟΛΛΗ ΗΣΥΧΙΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ...ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΔΥΟ ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΟΥΜΕ....ΜΙΑ ΜΟΥΝΤΗ, ΜΕΛΑΓΧΟΛΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΝ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΤΟΥ 1995 ΣΤΙΣ 1630 , ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΝ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟ ΤΟΥ 1998....

BARI 1995.JPG

BARI 1998.JPG

----------


## vinman

Πάρα πολύ όμορφες όλες Capten4!!

----------


## Ellinis

Ειδικά οι δύο κατάπλωρες είναι όλα τα λέφτά! ¶ξιος ο capten4!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΒARI EXPRESS αναχωρηση απο τηνο καπου στο 1998

bari expr.jpg


Αφιερωμενη στον ανεπαναληπτο capten4

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Ο καλός φίλος *BEN BRUCE* έχει δίκιο, κατά τη γνώμη μου, σε ότι γράφει.
> Το βαπόρι έγραψε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ιστορίας του έχοντας στο φουγάρο τη *δανέζικη κορώνα* με το* "Β".*
> Αυτή την εικόνα έχουμε κρατήσει οι περισσότεροι.
> *To σινιάλο δεν είναι απλή υπόθεση.*
> 
> Η τελευαταία του εταιρεία δεν το ήθελε ποτέ.
> Το πήρε αναγκαστικά μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα.
> Στη συνέχεια φρόντισε να ξαποστείλει ένα-ένα τα παλιά σκαριά.
> 
> ...


Σε ευχαριστω πολλι roi και ολους που αφαιρονετε φωτο αυτες τις μερες...

----------


## Karolos

b.e.jpg
_Ρεμέντζο στήν Ραφήνα._
_Αφιερωμένη στούς καλούς φίλους :_
_Capten4, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S. APOLLON, vinman, Ellinis, AIOLOS KENTERIS II, καί φυσικά στούς Roi Baudoin καί Polycas με τήν καλησπέρα μου._

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε *Κάρολε,* είσαι μεγάλος καλλιτέχνης.
Η φωτογραφία σου είναι πίνακας ζωγραφικής.
Πραγματικά, πριγκιπική φωτογραφία ....

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για όλα.

----------


## vinman

> b.e.jpg_Ρεμέντζο στήν Ραφήνα._
> _Αφιερωμένη στούς καλούς φίλους :_
> _Capten4, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S. APOLLON, vinman, Ellinis, AIOLOS KENTERIS II, καί φυσικά στούς Roi Baudoin καί Polycas με τήν καλησπέρα μου._


Aπιίθανη φωτογραφία!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> b.e.jpg
> _Ρεμέντζο στήν Ραφήνα._
> _Αφιερωμένη στούς καλούς φίλους :_
> _Capten4, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S. APOLLON, vinman, Ellinis, AIOLOS KENTERIS II, καί φυσικά στούς Roi Baudoin καί Polycas με τήν καλησπέρα μου._


Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολλι για τι φωτο με το βαπορα :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Ellinis

Με αφορμή και το πρόσφατο ταξίδι μας στη Σίφνο, ας δούμε και το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ να αφήνει πίσω του τη Σίφνο.

Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους που έχουν μοιραστεί τις σκέψεις τους για το βαπόρι αυτό, τις εμπειρίες τους, τις φωτογραφίες τους και το χρόνο τους.

express hermes2.jpg

----------


## capten4

Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΩΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ, ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΠΡΟΧΕΙΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΟ....ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ 1998....

EX ERMHS 1.JPG

EX ERMHS.JPG

----------


## karystos

Σβήσανε το BARI πριν από το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και τσοντάρανε το ΕΡΜΗΣ από πίσω. Γραμμένο με τα πόδια. Προχειροδουλειές του κερατά, όπως και ολόκληρο το φιάσκο της MFD. Καπετάνιος του ήταν ο καπτα Ριρής ή το ξεκίνησε ο Μαμίδης και ήρθε μετά ο Ριρής; Έχω γνώμη αλλά θέλω να ακούσω και κάποιου άλλου. Πάντως η μέρα ήταν θλιβερή, επειδή το όνομα BARI ήταν ήδη ένας θρύλος και η αλλαγή στο ΕΡΜΗΣ, που δεν κολλούσε πουθενά όπως κι όλο το δωδεκάθεο, είχε στεναχωρήσει τον κόσμο όλο, που νοσταλγούσε κιόλας τις μέρες δόξας του πλοίου. Γνωστό είναι και το επεισόδιο την επομένη γυρίζοντας από Τήνο για ¶νδρο ...

"Λιμεναρχείο Γαυρίου το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ"
"?;;;??;;"
"Λιμεναρχείο Γαυρίου το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ"
"Το ποιό;"
"Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ"
"Σας ακούει το Λιμεναρχείο Γαυρίου ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ"
"Σε μία ωρα η άφιξή μας στο λιμάνι σας"
"Μάλιστα. Σε μία ώρα η άφιξή σας"

Ακολουθεί λίγη σιωπή,και μετά ...

"ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ το Λιμεναρχείο Γαυρίου"
"Σας ακούμε"
"Τι είδους πλοίο είσαστε. Μότορσιπ, γκαζαδικάκι, κότερο"; (!!!!)
"Ποστάλι"!
"Ποστάλι";;;;
"Ρε παιδιά το ΜΠΑΡΙ είμαστε";
"Το ΜΠΑΡΙ; Και γιατι δεν το λέτε τότε ρε παιδιά και μας πρήζετε με αυτό το ΕΡΜΗΣ";

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες κάπταιν. Σημαδιακές. Μας πήρε μόνο ο ύπνος πάλι λιγάκι. Εγώ πήγα σχεδόν αξημέρωτα, το έβγαλα με μια γκρανγκάσα Polaroid μιας χρήσεως που είχα, αλλά δεν το έπαιρνε ολόκληρο επειδή ήταν μακρύ το άτιμο, κι έτσι το έβγαλα σε δυο δόσεις, μία πρύμη, μία πλώρη και μετά τις κόλλησα. Με σελοτέιπ. Χάλι αδιόρθωτο. Παρ' όλα αυτά δημοσιευτήκανε.

----------


## nickosps

Χωρίς να είμαι απολύτως ειδικός το Εξπρές Ερμής πέρασε πρώτα στην Αγαπητός Express Ferries και μετά στην Hellas Ferries. Σωστά?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Χωρίς να είμαι απολύτως ειδικός το Εξπρές Ερμής πέρασε πρώτα στην Αγαπητός Express Ferries και μετά στην Hellas Ferries. Σωστά?


Σωστα φιλε nickosps.

----------


## Ellinis

Ντοκουμέντα οι φωτογραφίες του καπτεν4! 

Με το BARI δεν έτυχε να ταξιδέψω ποτέ, οπότε δεν εχω άποψη. 
Έχω όμως μια φωτο του στον Πειραιά, δεμένο για το χειμώνα.

express hermes4.jpg

----------


## capten4

ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΗΡΕ Ο ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ, ΑΝΕΛΑΒΕ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ Ο ΚΑΠΤΑ ΑΡΓΥΡΗΣ ΣΑΡΡΗΣ ( Η ΡΙΡΗΣ).ΛΙΓΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ.ΤΟΝ ΜΑΡΤΙΟ-ΝΟΜΙΖΩ- ΤΟΥ 2000 ΕΠΕΣΤΡΕΨΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΜΗΝΑ , ΜΕ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΤΟΝ ΣΙΔΕΡΗ ΜΑΜΙΔΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ  ΤΟΝ ΝΙΚΟ ΣΑΡΔΗ....

----------


## Apostolos

Και στο πρώτο ταξίδι του ώς Ερμής ταξίδεψα απο Σύρο για Ραφήνα... Η φώτο απο γνωστή καραβολάτρισα της Σύρου...

Hermes.jpg

----------


## polykas

> b.e.jpg
> _Ρεμέντζο στήν Ραφήνα._
> _Αφιερωμένη στούς καλούς φίλους :_
> _Capten4, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S. APOLLON, vinman, Ellinis, AIOLOS KENTERIS II, καί φυσικά στούς Roi Baudoin καί Polycas με τήν καλησπέρα μου._


_Μεγάλε καλλιτέχνη Κάρολε σε ευχαριστώ πολύ..._

----------


## arne

A film on internet of the launche in 1968 "Princesse Astrid"
Rgds,
Arne

----------


## arne

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=72201

----------


## Apostolos

Fantastic!!!Unfortunately we cannot download  :Sad:  At the end of the film another legent, the Roi Baudouin appeared!!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=72201


 
Arne i can't describe my feelings after watching this amazing video!!!!!!

it is a real document!!! thank you!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=72201


 Arne i cant believe it !!!!!!
This is a treasure.

----------


## arne

Hi,
I think it is possible to buy it in England, we heve a look....
Rgds,
Arne

----------


## Roi Baudoin

*Arne*, many many thanks.

All these videos are really unbelievable.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Κοιτάζοντας έναν ταξιδιωτικό οδηγό που είχα αγοράσει από την ¶νδρο το καλοκαίρι του 2005(ΑΝΔΡΟΣ το νησί των νερών και των ονείρων.Εκδόσεις TOUBI'S.) έπεσα πάνω σε μία φωτογραφία του λιμανιού του Γαυριού στην οποία απεικονίζεται το Μπάρι Εξπρές την ώρα αυτό που αναχωρεί...*
Bari Express.jpg
*Θα ήθελα να την αφιερώσω(Aν και δεν είναι δικιά μου) στους Roi Baudoin,Leo,Maroulis Nikos,capten4,polykas,T.S.S APOLLON,BEN BRUCE,Ellinis,C Κάρολος και vinman....*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Eξπρες Ερμης*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

scan 024.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Το όμορφο καράβι στην Ηγουμενίτσα.

Αρχείο ''Λέανδρος''.

_BEX.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> _Το όμορφο καράβι στην Ηγουμενίτσα.
> 
> Αρχείο ''Λέανδρος''.
> 
> _BEX.jpg


Aπο τις λιγες φορες που εχω δει φωτο του πλοιου εκτος Ραφηνας-Ανδροτηνομυκονιας!

----------


## sea_serenade

Ρε παιδιά, επειδή σκάλωσα τώρα, τα άλλα δύο πλοία ποια είναι? Το ένα είναι το FLAVIA (σημερινό ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ)?

Η φωτο απλά υπέροχη, δεν το συζητάω!!!!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ρε παιδιά, επειδή σκάλωσα τώρα, τα άλλα δύο πλοία ποια είναι? Το ένα είναι το FLAVIA (σημερινό ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ)?
> 
> Η φωτο απλά υπέροχη, δεν το συζητάω!!!!!!


Nαι, η Φλαβια ειναι. Το αλλο, ειναι το πρωην Lazio, μετεπειτα Corfu Diamond, Avrashiya κτλ, που διαλυθηκε Τουρκια πριν λιγα χρονια. Στη φωτο πρεπει να ειναι Μακεδονια, ή Summer Star.

----------


## sea_serenade

Μπράβο, το SUMMER STAR..........τι σου είναι το μυαλό του ανθρώπου!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS: Η φωτο πρέπει να είναι κάπου στο 1985!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Μπράβο, το SUMMER STAR..........τι σου είναι το μυαλό του ανθρώπου!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PS: Η φωτο πρέπει να είναι κάπου στο 1985!!!


Koιτα, συμφωνα με το Fakta, το Flavia ξεκινησε τον Αυγουστο του 1984, και δουλεψε μεχρι το 1987. Το Bari Express δουλεψε απο τον Ιουλιο του 1984 στην Ηγουμενιτσα, μεχρι το 1988, που ηρθε Ραφηνα. Το αλλο, ονομαστηκε Μακεδονια τον Ιουνιο του 1984, και αλλαξε ονομα σε Summer Star μετα απο ναυλωση του, το 1985. Τον Ιουλιο του 1985, κατασχεθηκε (?) στην Πατρα, και δρομολογηθηκε απο Λεμεσσο για Βυρηττο. Μετα το πηραν οι Αγαπητοι (1986).

Aρα, δικιο εχεις. Καπου στο 1985 ειναι!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕΧPRESS HERMES το 2000 με τον καταπληκτικο Ισιδωρο Μαμιδη στα χειριστηρια.Αφιερωμενη στον TSS APOLLON

film (110).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΕΧPRESS HERMES το 2000 με τον καταπληκτικο Ισιδωρο Μαμιδη στα χειριστηρια.Αφιερωμενη στον TSS APOLLON
> 
> film (110).jpg


Θαυμασια οπτικη γωνια ληψης απο τον Μετρ του ειδους Ben Bruce!

----------


## hayabusa

σούπερ λήψη για μια ακομη φορά. ευχαριστούμε φίλε ΒΕΝ !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕΧPRESS HERMES καπου στο αιγαιο το 2000

film (102).jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> ΕΧPRESS HERMES καπου στο αιγαιο το 2000
> 
> film (102).jpg


Η αρμονία σε όλο της το μεγαλείο....................υπέροχη,μαγική!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Natsios

Η γέφυρα του Mπάρι ήταν η πρώτη γέφυρα που μπήκα στη ζωή μου. Αξέχαστες εικόνες και εμπειρίες. Πιτσιρικάς τότε στεκόμουν 20 λεπτά στην πόρτα της βαρδιόλας μέχρι να κάνω το βήμα να μπω μεσα. Μια γέφυρα εντελώς διαφορετική απο τις σημερινές, με ξύλινο τιμόνι και μπρούτζινους τηλέγραφους για τουμπαριστές μηχανές. Περάσαμε το Καβο Ντόρο με θάλασσα και η χαμηλή πλώρη βούταγε στα κύμματα στέλνοντας τη θάλασσα μέχρι πάνω τη γέφυρα. Είχα μουρλαθεί. Καθόμουνα δίπλα στο ναύτη που κραταγε τιμόνι στο χέρι μεχρι που μπήκαμε στο Γαυριο. Καπετάνιος αν θυμάμε καλα ηταν ο Μαθιουδάκης (μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος) και με αυτον εζησα το πρωτο ρεμέτζο μεσα απο τη γέφυρα. Ενα ρεμέτζο που δεν ζεις με τα  σημερινά πλοία αφού δεν υπάρχουν τα παραγγέλματα για τον τηλέγραφο για τις κινησεις των μηχανών. Ο καπετάνιος μόνος στη βαρδιόλα να δίνει κοφτές εντολές σε τιμόνι και μηχανές....μέση τιμόνι..... γραμμή..... κράτει η αριστερή....πρόσω ημιταχώς η δεξια.......αργά το πρόσω....όλο αριστερά....ανάποδα ολοταχως η αριστερή (εντολή ακολουθούμενη απο το αγχος να παρει η μηχανή για ανάποδα).....πρόσω ολοταχώς η δεξιά....... με καθε κίνηση του τηλέγραφου να ακολουθείται από τον γνώριμο ήχο.      
Σήμερα με τις pitch propellers δεν υπαρχουν φυσικά τηλέγραφοι αλλά  χειριστηρια σε μέγεθος "μανταλάκι για άπλωμα" ή joysticks και ο καπετάνιος κρατάει τις κινησεις για την πάρτη του.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους που μας ζωτανεύεται αναμνήσεις και μας φερνεται τέτοιες εικόνες στο μυαλό

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υπέροχη η φωτογραφία από το καλό φίλο *BEN BRUCE*, αλλά και η υπέροχη η περιγραφή από τον *Natsio.*

Πιθανόν, ο πλοίαρχος που αναφέρει να είναι _ο Γιώργης ο Σαμιωτάκης.

_Ο _Θόδωρος Μαθιουδάκης_ πέρασε και αυτός από πολλά πλοία των Βεντούρηδων (_"Κίμωλος", "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", "Σίφνος Εξπρές"_, κ.ά), αλλά ο πλοίαρχος που δέθηκε πολύ με το _"Bari Express"_ ήταν _ο Γιώργης ο Σαμιωτάκης._

----------


## Natsios

> Υπέροχη η φωτογραφία από το καλό φίλο *BEN BRUCE*, αλλά και η υπέροχη η περιγραφή από τον *Natsio.*
> 
> Πιθανόν, ο πλοίαρχος που αναφέρει να είναι _ο Γιώργης ο Σαμιωτάκης.
> 
> _Ο _Θόδωρος Μαθιουδάκης_ πέρασε και αυτός από πολλά πλοία των Βεντούρηδων (_"Κίμωλος", "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", "Σίφνος Εξπρές"_, κ.ά), αλλά ο πλοίαρχος που δέθηκε πολύ με το _"Bari Express"_ ήταν _ο Γιώργης ο Σαμιωτάκης._


Εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο Roi ο Σαμιωτάκης ήταν. Με το μουστάκι

----------


## opelmanos

Θα ήθελα να μάθω αν είναι εύκολο ποιές ήταν οι διαφορές των δυο αδελφών Γεώργιος και Μπαρι?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε _opelmanos,_ κάποιες διαφορές ανάμεσα στα πλοία είναι οι ακόλουθες.

Το_ "Μπάρι Εξπρές"_ είχε εκείνο το ακαλαίσθητο "κουτί" στην πρύμνη.
Για κάποια χρόνια είχε και πισίνα.
Το _"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"_ δεν είχε τίποτα από αυτά τα δύο.

Είχαν ακόμα μια μικρή διαφορά στα όκια της πλώρης, καθώς επίσης και στους ιστούς (τα κατάρτια).

Αυτά για αρχή.

----------


## opelmanos

> Φίλε _opelmanos,_ κάποιες διαφορές ανάμεσα στα πλοία είναι οι ακόλουθες.
> 
> Το_ "Μπάρι Εξπρές"_ είχε εκείνο το ακαλαίσθητο "κουτί" στην πρύμνη.
> Για κάποια χρόνια είχε και πισίνα.
> Το _"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"_ δεν είχε τίποτα από αυτά τα δύο.
> 
> Είχαν ακόμα μια μικρή διαφορά στα όκια της πλώρης, καθώς επίσης και στους ιστούς (τα κατάρτια).
> 
> Αυτά για αρχή.


Οκ σε ευχαριστώ Αντώνη

----------


## Leo

Η περιγραφή σου Νάτσιε όλα τα λεφτά! Ο αναγνώστης την βιώνει!!! Αν κρατήσεις στο μυαλό την φωτογραφία του ΒΕΝ BRUCE με την πλώρη τσαλαβουτημένη στον καβοντόρο και την περιγραφή του Νάτσιου πας σφαίρα για την πλησιέστερη ΑΕΝ. Δεν θα σχολιάσω τις λεπτομερείς αναφορές του Roi... :Very Happy: . Μπράβο σε όλους σας μπράβο, με ταξιδέψατε και σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, να είστε όλοι καλά.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θα συμφωνησω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ με τον Leo, η περιγραφες σας, οι λεπτομερειες αλλα και η καταπληκτικη εικονα του Ben ηταν ολα τα λεφτα. Να 'στε καλα παιδια... :Wink:

----------


## Natsios

Σκεφτείτε οτι όλα τα παραγγέλματα για τιμόνι και μηχανή επαναλλαμβάνοντε από το ναυτη στο τιμονι και τον αξιωματικο στο τηλέγραφο. Ο καθένας με τη δική του φωνή και το δικο του χαρακτηρα, αλλος τραβηχτα και αλλος βαριά, του καπετάνιου όμως πάντα ΄δυνατά και κοφτά. 
- *Όλο αριστερα.........*
*- Όοολο αριστεραααα.....*
*- Ανάποδα ημιταχώς και οι δύο*
*- Αναποδα ημιταχώς και οι δυό* (και "ντιν" ο τηλεγραφος)

Και το αυτι τεζαρισμένο πότε στη τζιμινιέρα να ακούσουμε αν πήρε το ανάποδα, πότε στη πρύμνη για την αποσταση *(8....6....5....4,5....3...)* και πότε στη πλώρη να μετράει κλειδιά της φουνταρισμένης αγκυρας

Και η βαρδιόλα ανοικτή να μπορούν όλοι να ζήσουν αυτήν την ιεροτελεστία....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιεροτελετια ναι αλλα η μηχανη δεν πολυακουγοταν.Μη ξεχναμε οτι υπαρχουν και πλοια κολοσοι οπως το Ιονιαν queen-king που ειναι ο πλοιαρχος απο το κεντρο του πλοιου 15 μετρα ξεκρεμαστος χωρις τπτ στα χερια ,τα κriti  με μπαταριστες μηχανες ,η και το φοιβος που και αυτο ειναι δυσκολο και ισως πιο πολυ εκει που τρυπωνει.Ο θρυλος και η μαγεια των δυσκολιων δεν εχει πεθανει ακομα.

----------


## hayabusa

μια άσχετη ερώτηση αλλά θα ήθελα την απάντηση όσωςν ξέρουν. τι ακριβώς εννοούμε λέγοντας "μπαταριστές μηχανές";  :Smile:

----------


## Rocinante

> μια άσχετη ερώτηση αλλά θα ήθελα την απάντηση όσωςν ξέρουν. τι ακριβώς εννοούμε λέγοντας "μπαταριστές μηχανές";


 Γειτονα εν συντομια για να το καταλαβεις ενα πλοιο με μπαταριστες μηχανες για να κανει αναποδα πρεπει να σταματησει ο αξονας και να γυρισει απο την αλλη φορα ενω στα συγχρονα πλοια ο αξονας περιστρεφεται συνεχως προς μια φορα αλλα η κινηση αλλαζει μεσω των προπελων μεταβλητου βηματος και με αυτο τον τροπο κερδιζει πολυ χρονο στις μανουβρες.

----------


## hayabusa

ωραίος ο Roci. ευχαριστώ πολύ !  :Very Happy:

----------


## roussosf

> μια άσχετη ερώτηση αλλά θα ήθελα την απάντηση όσωςν ξέρουν. τι ακριβώς εννοούμε λέγοντας "μπαταριστές μηχανές";


για να το καταλαβεις ποιο απλα
φαντασου ενα αυτοκινητο να γυριζει η μηχανη κατα την φορα των δεικτων του ρολογιου και να πηγαινει μπροστα 
οταν θελεις να κανεις οπισθεν να πρεπει να σβησεις η μηχανη και να την ξαναβαλεις μπροστα αλλα να γυριζει με αντιθετη φορα
το πως γινετε αυτο ειναι μια αλλη ιστορια

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Ερμης*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

expres ermis.jpg

----------


## Lamar Maxh

> MΑΙΚ ΛΑΜΑΡ απιθανος ταχυδακτυλουργος και απιθανο flash back ,japan ,η κορη του ειναι η γνωστη dj μαχη λαμαρ


Aderfos mou einai   :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Karolos

> φίλε BEN BRUCE αν είναι να μπριζώνουμε ορισμένους για να ανοίξουν τα σεντούκια τους τότε χαλάλι!!!
> 
> Λοιπόν αν θυμάμαι καλά το BARI EXPRESS πήγαινε με υπηρεσιακή 23...!!!


Λάθος μέγα, το σωστό είναι 23,8 !!!!!!!
Γιά πρόσεξε την φωτογραφία..... τήν σούζα τήν βλέπεις ;;;;;

bari 1998.jpg

----------


## Karolos

> Λάθος μέγα, το σωστό είναι 23,8 !!!!!!!
> Γιά πρόσεξε την φωτογραφία..... τήν σούζα τήν βλέπεις ;;;;;bari 1998.jpg



ΤΣΙΜΠΙΣΑ  ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Λάθος μέγα, το σωστό είναι 23,8 !!!!!!!
> Γιά πρόσεξε την φωτογραφία..... τήν σούζα τήν βλέπεις ;;;;;bari 1998.jpg


Μόνο το βλέπω??στο PC αρχική οθόνη θα μπει!!!!! (αν το επιτρέπεις...)
'Οτι και να πω θα ναι λίγο!!!! τι αρχείο έχεις ρε άνθρωπε???????

----------


## capten4

ΚΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΖΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΦΩΤΟ....

----------


## BULKERMAN

> ΚΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΖΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΦΩΤΟ....


Προσπάθησε να θυμηθείς!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΒΑRI EXPRESS την τηνο

scan (14).jpg

Για το πολυ ισχυρο Τηνιακο lobby του nautilia

----------


## Tasos@@@

Το ενα εκ των δυο ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΣΥΝΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΩΝ αδελφων με τα θρυλικα σηνιαλα!!

----------


## polykas

> ΒΑRI EXPRESS την τηνο
> 
> scan (14).jpg
> 
> Για το πολυ ισχυρο Τηνιακο lobby του nautilia


_Mιά ομορφιά από το μοναδικό BEN BRUCE..._

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η *"Πριγκίπισσα"* καταπλέει στη *Ραφήνα* κάπου στα τέλη του Αυγούστου του 1997.

Η παρουσία της έκανε το λιμάνι να μοιάζει πιο όμορφο.
Από τότε που έφυγε κάτι λείπει απ' τη Ραφήνα.

Δεν έγινε ποτέ το πρώτο όνομα.
Αγαπήθηκε, όμως, από πολλούς και δεν ξεχνιέται όσα χρόνια και να περάσουν.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Arne, τον Jolly Roger, τον Haddok, τον giorgos...., τον Karystos, τον polykas, τον Νάξος και τον Capten 4.

Special dedicated to Arne and other good friends.
Arrining at Rafina Port in the end of August of 1997.

Bari Express 30.jpg

----------


## vinman

Πρώτο όνομα μπορεί να μην έγινε αλλά πάντα θα είναι μέσα στα πρώτα βαπόρια της καρδιάς μας...
Σε ευχαριστούμε Αντώνη!

----------


## Karolos

Aντώνη δεν θα ξεχαστεί ποτέ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια όμορφη μαγιάτικη ημέρα του *1997.*

Το _"Bari Express"_ ετοιμάζεται να έρθει στη Ραφήνα για να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγιά του.
Το πλοίο είναι βαμμένο στην τρίχα.
Μόνο το όνομά δεν έχει βαφτεί ακόμα ολόκληρο.
Απομένει να γραφτεί και η λέξη _"Bari"._

Είναι μια αξέχαστη ημέρα, καθώς εκείνη την ημέρα τα τρία από τα τέσσερα αδελφοξάδελφα ήταν σχετικά κοντά το ένα στο άλλο.
Θυμάμαι ότι έτρεχα με το λεωφορείο από το Πέραμα στη Δραπετσώνα και στο τέλος στον Πειραιά.
Μοναχικές βόλτες στον ανοιξιάτικο Πειραιά.

Το _"Bari Express"_ ήταν στον Πειραιά.
Το _"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"_, παροπλισμένο στο Κερατσίνι.
Το _"Βόσπορος"_ ή _"Bergama"_ (πρώην _"Λυδία"_,_ "Έφεσσος_") στον Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

Το τέταρτο (το _"Αιγαίον"_) ήταν και αυτό κάπου εκεί κοντά, αλλά δεν μπορούσες πια να το δεις.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους vinman, Leo, Κάρολο, Captain_Nionios, Καπετάν Αντρέα, opelmanos και rocinante.

PRINCESS ASTRID.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Το τέταρτο (το _"Αιγαίον"_) ήταν και αυτό κάπου εκεί κοντά, αλλά δεν μπορούσες πια να το δεις.


Και τελικα συνονοματε εμελε να ειναι αυτο που εμεινε κατα καποιο τροπο μαζι μας.
Για παντα;
Σε ευχαριστω για την υπεροχη φωτογραφια ενος υπεροχου βαποριου.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Μια όμορφη μαγιάτικη ημέρα του *1997.*
> 
> Το _"Bari Express"_ ετοιμάζεται να έρθει στη Ραφήνα για να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγιά του.
> Το πλοίο είναι βαμμένο στην τρίχα.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους vinman, Leo, Κάρολο, Captain_Nionios, Καπετάν Αντρέα, opelmanos και rocinante.
> PRINCESS ASTRID.jpg


Merci για την αφιέρωση. Και στις δύο φώτο του Αντώνη το πλοίο είναι μια κούκλα. 
Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι κατά τα τελευταία χρόνια της ζωής του τίμησε και την Αμοργό ως "Εξπρες Ερμής". Ειδικά το 1999, το δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής το απόγευμα έδωσε την ευκαιρία να γίνει η Αμοργός νησί για Σαββατοκύριακό! Έφθανες αργά το βράδυ, και Κυριακή βράδυ αναχωρούσες από Κατάπολα με το "Ιαλυσσός", έπαιρνες καμπίνα, και στις 07.00 της Δευτέρας ήσουν Πειραιά. Στη δουλειά, βέβαια, κουτούλαγες όλη μέρα :cry:, αλλά τέλος πάντων! Δεν μπορούμε να τα έχουμε όλα.... :lol:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αντωνη μου υπεροχο ποστ, υπεροχη αφιερωση, ενος εξαιρετικου βαποριου. Τις τελευταιες μερες εχει ζωντανεψει το forum και τα βαπορια αυτα ειναι μαζι με τις πανεμορφες κυανες μπαλαρινες (κατα Rocinante τα Επτανησος και Δηλος) στο προσκηνιο. Μας εχουν χαρισει συζητησεις και αντεπιχειρηματα που απολαμβανουμε. Να εισαι καλα!!!

----------


## vinman

Δεν έχω λόγια Αντώνη!!
Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία...μιας άλλης εποχής πολύ νοσταλγικής....
Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να αντικρύζαμε κάποια στιγμή στο λιμάνι τις εικόνες που βλέπαμε πριν 10-15 χρόνια....ήταν μαγικές εικόνες...
Να είσαι καλά που μας ξυπνάς όμορφες σκέψεις και συναισθήματα...!!!

----------


## Karolos

> Μια όμορφη μαγιάτικη ημέρα του *1997.*
> 
> Το _"Bari Express"_ ετοιμάζεται να έρθει στη Ραφήνα για να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγιά του.
> Το πλοίο είναι βαμμένο στην τρίχα.
> Μόνο το όνομά δεν έχει βαφτεί ακόμα ολόκληρο.
> Απομένει να γραφτεί και η λέξη _"Bari"._
> 
> Είναι μια αξέχαστη ημέρα, καθώς εκείνη την ημέρα τα τρία από τα τέσσερα αδελφοξάδελφα ήταν σχετικά κοντά το ένα στο άλλο.
> Θυμάμαι ότι έτρεχα με το λεωφορείο από το Πέραμα στη Δραπετσώνα και στο τέλος στον Πειραιά.
> ...



_Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση, πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία, όντως δεν θα ξεχαστεί ποτέ.
_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

BARI EXPRESS εν πλω

negative (781).jpg

Για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## Tasos@@@

:shock::shock::shock:...Τι ειπες τωρα ρε Κωστη....αψογος!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειμαστε στο 1999.Το BARI EXPRESS εχει κανει τον κυκλο του στη ventouris ferries και για την γραμμη του ειναι πια μικρο.Ετσι η νεα του εταιρεια Κ.Α.Ι. το μετονομαζει σε EXPRESS HERMES και το ριχνει στην αγονη γραμμη των κυκλαδων για να μεινουν <καθαρα> απο αγονες τα αλλα πρωτοκλασατα πλοια, που ειναι και πολλα.Στη φωτο στον πειραια κατα τη διαρκεια  εργασιων που εγιναν την χρονια εκεινη



125 (134).jpg

----------


## capten4

ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ Η ΦΩΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ BEN !!ΟΤΙ ΦΟΡΑΕΙ ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

BARI EXPRESS επιστροφη στη ραφηνα to 1998

123 (21).jpg


Για τους TSS APOLLON, Καρολος και βεβαια τον θρυλο της ραφηνας capten 4

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχη φωτογραφια ενος καταπληκτικου πλοιου...φινετσατη σιλουετα...η φωτογραφια σου Ben Bruce πλημμυριζει απο νοσταλγια και αναμνησεις.

----------


## Karolos

> BARI EXPRESS επιστροφη στη ραφηνα to 1998
> 
> 123 (21).jpg
> 
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON, Καρολος και βεβαια τον θρυλο της ραφηνας capten 4


_Και πάλι ευχαριστώ γιά την αφιέρωση.
Θα έχει μεγάλη πλάκα αυτή η φωτόγραφία που σου αφιερώνω να είναι τραβηγμένη τήν ίδια μέρα πρίν την αναχωρησή του._

img024.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_Τελικά δεν ισχύει αυτό διότι στην δική μου λοίπουν τα κρένια στο κατάστρωμα της πλώρης_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι πιο παλια η φωτο σου καρολε γιατι
Α) Η πλωρη εχει την κορονα
Β) Δεν εχει τα κρενακια στο μπροστινο ντεκ
Γ) Οι σκουριες στην πλωρη ειναι διαφορετικες

----------


## Karolos

> Ειναι πιο παλια η φωτο σου καρολε γιατι
> Α) Η πλωρη εχει την κορονα
> Β) Δεν εχει τα κρενακια στο μπροστινο ντεκ
> Γ) Οι σκουριες στην πλωρη ειναι διαφορετικες


_Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο η δική μου πρέπει να είναι το 1988  η το 1989_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aμα ειναι τοσο παλια λογικα θα ειχε και την πισινα.

----------


## Karolos

> Aμα ειναι τοσο παλια λογικα θα ειχε και την πισινα.


_Τώρα που το αναφέρεις το θυμάμαι , υπήρχε η πισίνα στό πρυμιό κατάστρωμα, τήν έχω προλάβει και με νερό αλλά τότε πρέπει να ήταν σκεπασμένη με δίκτυ._

----------


## Karolos

_Το Bari στήν Μύκονο._

img071.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

μεγάλη φωτογραφία  :Very Happy:  ! ! !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαρολε δεν με εκπλησεις πια καθολου.Παντα αριστα αποτελεσματα!

----------


## αργυρης

ΦΥΛΕ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΥΜΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΡΙ  ΚΑΙ ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΝΤΡΑΡΙΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΠΟΤΕ  ΓΙΑΤΗ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΠΡΩΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟ

----------


## Karolos

_Απογευματινός και χειμερινός κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα για τήν τέσσερα. Σκαναρισμένο slide αφιερωμένο σε όλους σας με τήν καλησπέρα μου.
_
img101.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η φωτογραφία αυτή, φίλε _Κάρολε,_ είναι ονειρική.

Όλα είναι ιδανικά: ή ώρα που τραβήχτηκε η φωτογραφία, η γωνία φωτογράφησης, ο φωτογράφος.

Πάντα τέτοια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> _Απογευματινός και χειμερινός κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα για τήν τέσσερα. Σκαναρισμένο slide αφιερωμένο σε όλους σας με τήν καλησπέρα μου.
> _
> img101.jpg


Η πριγκιπισσα ζει......
Μεσα απο τον φακο του Καρολου...
Ολοι εμεις θυμομαστε.....

----------


## Ellinis

Kάρολε συνεχίσεις να μας εκπλήσεις ευχάριστα! suuuper-υπέροχο!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΣΠΑΝΙΟ ΦΙΛΜ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΘΕΛΚΥΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ PRINCESSE ASTRID ΤΟΥ 1968

Σκηνες απο φιλμ του 1968 που εγινε απο την British Path&#233; http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=72201

Μαζι με το *Princesse Astrid*  βλεπουμε και το *Roi Baudoin* και  το *Koningin Fabiola* (στην Ελλαδα *Lydia*)

KA.jpeg
KA2.jpeg

----------


## Rocinante

> ΣΠΑΝΙΟ ΦΙΛΜ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΘΕΛΚΥΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ PRINCESSE ASTRID ΤΟΥ 1968
> 
> Σκηνες απο φιλμ του 1968 που εγινε απο την British Path&eacute; http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=72201
> 
> Μαζι με το *Princesse Astrid* βλεπουμε και το *Roi Baudoin* και το *Koningin Fabiola* (στην Ελλαδα *Lydia*)
> 
> KA.jpeg
> KA2.jpeg


 Μα αν ειναι δυνατον!!! Υποτιθεται οτι το Britishpathe το ειχα ψαξει και ειχα βρει καποια πραγματα αλλα οχι αυτα. Εκτος αν δεν το θυμαμε.
Να εισαι καλα Nicholas που τα βρηκες και τα μοιραζεσε μαζι μας.

----------


## Karolos

_Ευχαριστώ πολύ Υποκλίνομαι_

----------


## sparti

Παιδια θυμαται κανεις να μου πει την αγονη που εκανε οταν ειχε καπετανιο τον καπταδιαμαντη επι Hellas ferries ?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το _"Εξπρές Ερμής"_ ταξίδεψε μόνο για δύο χρόνια με τα σινιάλα της _Hellas Ferries._
Η πρώτη χρονιά ήταν το _2000,_ όπου το πλοίο έκανε διάφορα δρομολόγια. Κυρίως, ταξίδεψε στη γραμμή Πάρος-Νάξος-Σχοινούσα-Ηρακλειά-Κουφονήσι-Αιγειάλη-Κατάπολα και για κάποια δρομολόγια στη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων.

Την επόμενη χρονιά, _το 2001_, αντικατέστησε το _"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"_ στα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια με έδρα τη Σύρα.
Στα δρομολόγια αυτά παριλαμβάνονταν:
-   Ένα δρομολόγιο για Πάρο-Νάξο-Σχοινούσα-Ηρακλειά-Κουφονήσι-Αιγειάλη-Κατάπολα (και Δονούσα σε κάποια δρομολόγια).
-   Τρία δομολόγια για (Πάρο)-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Κίμωλο-Μήλο.
-   Ένα δρομολόγιο που ξεκινούσε από τη Σύρα και έφθανε μέχρι Σίκινο-Φολέγανδρο-Θηρασιά-Θήρα-Ανάφη
-  Δύο δρομολόγια για Κύθνο-¶νδρο-Λαύριο

Νομίζω, ότι στα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια πλοίαρχος ήταν ο _καπετάν-Διαμαντής._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το _"Εξπρές Ερμής"_ ταξίδεψε μόνο για δύο χρόνια με τα σινιάλα της _Hellas Ferries._
> Η πρώτη χρονιά ήταν το _2000,_ όπου το πλοίο έκανε διάφορα δρομολόγια. Κυρίως, ταξίδεψε στη γραμμή Πάρος-Νάξος-Σχοινούσα-Ηρακλειά-Κουφονήσι-Αιγειάλη-Κατάπολα και για κάποια δρομολόγια στη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων.
> 
> Την επόμενη χρονιά, _το 2001_, αντικατέστησε το _"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"_ στα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια με έδρα τη Σύρα.
> Στα δρομολόγια αυτά παριλαμβάνονταν:
> -   Ένα δρομολόγιο για Πάρο-Νάξο-Σχοινούσα-Ηρακλειά-Κουφονήσι-Αιγειάλη-Κατάπολα (και Δονούσα σε κάποια δρομολόγια).
> -   Τρία δομολόγια για (Πάρο)-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Κίμωλο-Μήλο.
> -   Ένα δρομολόγιο που ξεκινούσε από τη Σύρα και έφθανε μέχρι Σίκινο-Φολέγανδρο-Θηρασιά-Θήρα-Ανάφη
> -  Δύο δρομολόγια για Κύθνο-¶νδρο-Λαύριο
> ...


Διαβαζοντας αυτο το κειμενο και εχοντας μολις χθες γραψει για τα πρωτα πλοια που εκαναν την γραμμη Πειραια−Ηρακλειας http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...6&postcount=26
  σκεφτηκα ποσο εχουμε αλλαξει απο το 1930 μεχρι τωρα .... Απο το _Ιωαννινα_ των 400 τοννων  και το πρωτο *Μοσχανθη* στα σημερινα μεγαλα πλοια  Και ποσο δεν ξερω την Ελλαδα, εχοντας φυγει το 1971!  

Bari.JPG

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υπάρχουν ταξίδια που είναι αδύνατον να ξεχάσεις.
Ένα από αυτά είναι και το ταξίδι που κάναμε για την Αμοργό με το _"Εξπρές Ερμής",_ τον _Ιούνιο του 1999._

Ο _Κώστας ο Αγαπητός_ είχε ρίξει αρκετά χρήματα στο πλοίο, έπειτα από την αγορά του πλοίου από τον _Γιώργο τον Βεντούρη._
Μια καινούρια εποχή, φαινόταν να ξεκινά για το αγαπημένο μας _ "Bari Εξπρές".
_
Μέχρι που νύχτωσε είμασταν στην πλώρη του πλοίου.
Μια κρουαζιέρα με το πλοίο της γραμμής.

Ένα μικρό ενθύμιο από τοι ταξίδι.
Το καμπανάκι της πλώρης με το όνομα _"PRINCESSA ASTRID 1968"._

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους *Jolly Roger, giorgos ...., Rocinante, ΑΡΗ, proussos και polyka.

*PRINCESSA ASTRID 10.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Σε Υπέρ-ευχαριστούμε Αντώνη ,για τις συλλεκτικές σου φωτογραφίες, που μας ταξιδεύουν σε άλλες όμορφες εποχές._.. :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Αντώνη ειλικρινά αυτή η φώτο είναι τόσο ζωντανή που πιο ζωντανή δε γίνεται!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σε ζηλευω Αντωνη, πραγματικα σε ζηλευω. Τοσα ομορφια ταξιδια, τοσες ομορφες αναμνησεις και φωτογραφιες. Να 'σαι καλα!!!

----------


## karystos

Το BARI EXPRESS χωρίς σινιάλα στην πρώτη αναχώρησή του από Ραφήνα ως ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ. Έχει σβηστεί το ΜΠΑΡΙ και έχει προστεθεί πίσω από το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ το ΕΡΜΗΣ.

bari express leyko.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

τοτε δεν ηταν που ειχε γινει και ενα μπέρδεμα με κάποιο λιμεναρχείο; Ανδρου ή Τήνου, δεν θυμάμαι..

----------


## Karolos

_Φωτογραφία με καλλιτεχνική διάθεση._

karolos_0423.jpg

Χαρισμένη στους φίλους του θρύλου.  :Wink:

----------


## Νάξος

> _Φωτογραφία με καλλιτεχνική διάθεση._
> 
> Διάθεση καλλιτεχνίας στὸ φιλοθεάμον καραβολατρικὸ κοινό!
> 
> Χαρισμένη στους φίλους του θρύλου.


Ἄρα καὶ στοὺς ἀπανταχοῦ γαύρους. Κάρολε σ' εὐχαριστοῦμε διπλά.

----------


## Karolos

> Ἄρα καὶ στοὺς *ἀπανταχοῦ γαύρους*. Κάρολε σ' εὐχαριστοῦμε διπλά.


*Σωστός !!!*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ας δουμε και αυτο....

scan0017.jpg

Απο την πρωτη του φαση στην ελλαδα με το πατρα εξπρες παρεα.

----------


## proussos

> Ας δουμε και αυτο....
> 
> scan0017.jpg
> 
> Απο την πρωτη του φαση στην ελλαδα με το πατρα εξπρες παρεα.


*Να πω εδώ ότι το εικονιζόμενο μέρος είναι το Bari αλλά όχι το λιμάνι.*
*Στο σημείο αυτό είναι το Lungomare - Piazza Armando Diaz (παραλία με την κυκλική πλατεία Diaz) που απέχει σχεδόν 2 ναυτικά μίλια νοτιοανατολικά της εισόδου του λιμανιού και ήταν από τις πρώτες καρτ-ποστάλ που κυκλοφόρησαν για να διαφημίσουν την γραμμή που ξεκίνησε με το ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ η Ventouris Ferries.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ψάχνοντας στο Google πολλά βρίσκεις. :Wink: 
Όταν το αγόρασε ο Βεντούρης το ονόμασε Georgios B (φωτο Roy Thornton's) και ξεκινά απο Oostende για Ελλάδα τον 07/1983. Φτάνει στο Πέραμα τον 11/1983 και αρχίζουν οι εργασίες και το 1984 ονομάζετε Bari Express. Tον 10/1998 το παίρνει ο Αγαπητός και το μετονομάζει σε Express Hermes. To 10/2002 πάει σε ντάνα στην Ελευσίνα. Τον 09/2003 πουλιέται για scrap στην Ινδία και ονομάζεται Express Εrme.
Στις 11/09/2003 απέπλευσε απο Ελευσίνα και έφτασε στην Alang στις 20/10/2003.
Χαρισμένη σε proussos, BEN BRUCE, Kάρολος, Νάξος, hayabusa, karystos, Captain_Nionios, polykas, rocinante, Nicholas Peppas, sparti, Roi Baudoin, Ellinis, Tasos@@@, capten4, T.S.S APOLLON, vinman και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.



GEORGIOS B μετά  BARI EXPRESS.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_Λιμάνι Τήνου 1989. Καλοκαίρι.
_
karolos_11_069.jpg _Αφιερωμένο στον_ _pantelis2009 και σε όσους το αγάπησαν._

----------


## Apostolos

> Ψάχνοντας στο Google πολλά βρίσκεις.


Φιλε Παντελή για τους γνώστες της ακτοπλοΐας και τους πραγματικούς καραβολάτρες όλα αυτά ειναι λίγο πολύ γνωστά. Το ίντερνετ μας δείνει πλέον έυκολα τις πληροφορίες που ζητάμε χωρις κόπο απο τον καναπέ μας... Παλαιότερα έπρεπε να αγοράζεις σπάνια για την Ελλάδα βιβλία, να αλληλογραφείς με ξένους και να συγκεντρώνεις πληροφορίες σε μπλοκάκια, ημερολόγια και μπροσούρες. Φυσικά είναι ιδιαίτερα τιμητικό για σένα που ψάχνεις για αυτά τα αγαπημένα σκαριά, παρουσιάζοντας  με αγάπη τις πληροφορίες και τις φώτο σου απο το χθές και το σήμερα. Το παράδηγμα σου μακάρι να ευαισθητοποιήσει και τους μικρότερους, που ζητάν "μασημένη τροφή", έχουν ένα υφάκι ότι τα ξέρουν όλα γιατι αγόρασαν μια φωτογραφική μηχανή και έχουν βγάλει κάποιο blue star 500 φορές στα Λεμονάδικα και στο κόκκινο χωρίς να έχουν ίχνος θαλασσινής γνώσης... Λίγο εκτός θέματος αλλά πρέπει να αναφέρονται και αυτά...

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Απόστολε δεν χρειάζετε να έχεις "θαλασσινή γνώση", ούτε να έχεις σπουδάσει κάποιο ναυτικό επάγγελμα για να είσαι καραβολάτρης. Και γώ απο πιτσιρικάς ταξίδευα (για λόγους αναψυχής) γιατί η καταγωγή μου είναι νησιώτικη, αλλά δεν είχα την τρέλα της φωτογραφίας. Τώρα που την έχω, δεν έχω φωτο απο τότε και όλα είναι στο μυαλό μου. Το ότι τα βρίσκεις πλέον εύκολα και απο τον καναπέ..... ναι θα συμφονίσω, αλλά και αυτό δείχνει ότι σου αρέσει, γιατί ψάχνεις για μιά ανάμνηση που έχεις στο μυαλό σου.
Και γω έχω τραβήξει φωτο στο κόκκινο και στα Λεμονάδικα, αλλά είχα την τύχη να γνωρίσω κατασκευαστές , ναυπηγούς, ναυπηγεία και να ανεβάζω συνέχεια υλικό. που άλλοι δεν έχουν πρόσβαση. :Wink: 
Φίλε Κάρολε .....μιά υπέροχη αναμνηση και σ' ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. :Cool:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Μπαρι Εξπρες...το πανεμορφο σκαρι σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της VENTOURIS FERRIES_ 
Bari Express.jpg
Bari Express.jpg

----------


## aprovatianos

τι ομορφο σκαρι! θυμαμαι αυτο που μου ειχε κανει εντυπωση την πρωτη φορα που το ειδα στην ραφηνα ηταν τα σινιαλα στο πλαι,που τοτε δεν ειχε ακομα η αδυναμια μου το επτανησος,και τη μητερα μου να λεει ''πω πω τι ειναι αυτο!'' επισης θυμαμαι οτι στο επανω μπαρ στην πισινα, εψηναν σουβλακια!!

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω τι μας έκανες τώρα !!
μου ήρθε και μια ιστοριούλα
ήταν που λέτε δεμένο για την επίσκευή μια μέρα και ενώ έφτανε η ώρα για σχόλασμα ένας από τους ηλ/γους:roll: του είχε πιαστεί να περάσει ένα καλώδιο(υπόθεση μερικών λεπτών)αλλά το θέμα ήταν ότι έπρεπε να περάσει από σημείο που ήθελε και βοήθεια από δεύτερο άτομο για να του λέει ΄΄τον δρόμο΄΄ ας πούμε. δεν υπήρχε αυτό το δεύτερο άτομο και ο άνθρωπος αφού πεδεύτικε αρκετες φορές μόνος άρχισε τα στολίσματα :mrgreen:
για καλή του τύχη περνούσε εκείνη την στιγμή κάποιος κουστουμάτος και τον ρώτησε τι συμβαίνει και έχει νεύρα,και εκείνος του εξήγησε τον λόγο.τότε ο κοστουμάτος πέταξε το σακάκι και τον βοήθησε να τελειώσει και να σχολάσει.την επόμενη μέρα έμαθε ότι ήταν ο ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ....και τώρα που μιλάμε στον ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ είναι !!  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

BARI EXPRESS το 1998 στην τηνο

film (28).jpg

----------


## DOKIMOS 21

> Ο φύλακας άγγελος του BARI EXPRESS στα χρόνια της Ραφήνας, ένας από την εξαιρετική νέα φουρνιά των Νίκων της Ακτοπλοίας (Χάλαρης, Πετράκης, Βασιλικής και συγνώμη για όποιον Νίκο ξεχνάω). Ύπαρχος στο BARI (τότε) o καπτα Νίκος Πανουργιας, φωτογραφημένος στο ρεμέτζο της πρύμης του πλοίου που αγάπησε. Το είχε πραγματικά "γλειμένο", σα καινούριο, άλλωστε η φωτογραφία μιλάει από μόνη της. Σήμερα ο Νίκος είναι πλοίαρχος στο MARMARI EXPRESS και δηλώνει ευτυχής που δεν έμπλεξε με την "μεγάλη" Ακτοπλοία. Από τα καλύτερα παιδιά, φίλος καλός, αν διαβάζει αυτές τις γραμμές - πάντα "καλές θάλασσες" Νικόλα.  
> 39-07 N.jpg


ρε παιδιά μήπως θα μπορούσατε να κοιτάξετε την φωτογραφία?Δεν μου την ανοίγει κ την θέλω οπωσδήποτε

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Μπαρι Εξπρες σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της VENTOURIS FERRIES 

_BARI EXPRESS postcard.jpgBARI EXPRESS.jpg

----------


## arne

Sister ship of "Roi Baudouin" 
P.As was launched 2 feb 1968.
During her trails and later her maiden-trip august 1968 i was on board as a steward... Rgds, Arne

1-PAs afwerk Temse.jpg 15-PAs Temse 1968.jpg Prs Astrid maidentrip 002.jpg 6-PAs vanuit mast.jpg 16-PAs snelheids proef.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Amazing photos from a beautiful ship!!! Thank you very much arne!!!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Sister ship of "Roi Baudouin" 
> P.As was launched 2 feb 1968.
> During her trails and later her maiden-trip august 1968 i was on board as a steward... Rgds, Arne


Exceptional ship. Thank you so much.  N

----------


## giorgos....

Unique ships and unique experience to participate in their own lives as a crewmember.
Thank you arne.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Μπαρι Εξπρες λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα του λιμανιου της Τηνου σ'εναν καταπλου το καλοκαιρι του 1994

_Bari Express Tinos 1994.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON ο οποιος μαζι με 3-4 ακομα καραβολατρες εχουν ζησει την πολυ καλη περιοδο της ακτοπλοιας

----------


## Takerman

Παρουσίαση του πλοίου με ιστορική-χρονολογική σειρά με φωτογραφίες και σύντομο ιστορικό από τις διάφορες φάσεις της ζωής του.

http://www.doverferryphotosforums.co...t-and-present/

ΥΓ: Στο ίδιο site έχει υλικό από πολλά "δικά μας" πλοία.

----------


## naxiotis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpaDM5KF-LE

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Στον λιμανι του Πειραια το  1999,   τ'ομορφο  σκαρι  υπο   την πλοιοκτησια   της  AGAPITOS  Express Ferries    βρισκεται στο σταδιο αναγραφης του σινιαλου και του λογοτυπου της νεας του εταιριας


_Express Hermes Piraeus 1999.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Να βάλω κι εγώ μια του 1998 τραβηγμένη από το Εξπρές Αφροδίτη.

ex hermes 1998.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## roussosf

> Να βάλω κι εγώ μια του 1998 τραβηγμένη από το Εξπρές Αφροδίτη.
> 
> ex hermes 1998.jpg
> 
> Photo: Robert Brink


δεν θυμάμαι να είχε το ΜΠΑΡΙ ο Αγαπητος
το θυμάμαι πάντα με τα σινιαλα της Ventouris.................

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Να βάλω κι εγώ μια του 1998 τραβηγμένη από το Εξπρές Αφροδίτη.
> 
> ex hermes 1998.jpg
> 
> Photo: Robert Brink


_H ομορφη φωτογραφια που μας χαρισες φιλε Takerman ειναι του 1999 μια και μας δειχνει το φινετσατο σκαρι με την φορεσια της  AGAPITOS express ferries
_

----------


## Apostolos

> herme.jpg


Δεκάδες φώτο του πλοίου στο φορουμ και μια εδώ του Ben Bruce

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω αποστολε.Τον Ιουλιο του 2000 μια μοναδικη 3 ημερη οδυσσεια ...αναχωρηση με Εξπρες Ερμης για Συρο Παρο Ναξο Καταπολα Αιγιαλη Αστυπαλαια και μετα απο 5 ωρες παραμονη στην Αιγιαλη ...Γεωργιος Εξπρες για Καταπολα Ηρακλεια Κουφονησια Σχοινουσα Ναξο Παρο Συρο .....και μετα Εξπρες Ναιας (ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ δλδ) για Τηνο Μυκονο Τηνο Συρο Πειραια 
Η τελευταια φορα που ταξιδεψα σε ενα ταξιδι αποχαιρετιστηριο για 3 πλοια και μια εποχη

----------


## Takerman

> _H ομορφη φωτογραφια που μας χαρισες φιλε Takerman ειναι του 1999 μια και μας δειχνει το φινετσατο σκαρι με την φορεσια της  AGAPITOS express ferries
> _


Ο φωτογράφος λέει ότι τις τράβηξε σε διακοπές στην Ελλάδα το 1998. Αν γράφει ανακρίβειες, τι να πω....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_    ...το 1998    ηταν με την φορεσια της VENTOURIS FERRIES   
 Ομως  ευχαριστουμε τον φωτογραφο οσο   κι'εσενα φιλε Takerman  για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες που μας χαριζεται!!!_

----------


## Takerman

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Μια επιφύλαξη για τη φωτό. Παίζει να ήταν φθινόπωρο του 1998?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να βάλω κι εγώ μια του 1998 τραβηγμένη από το Εξπρές Αφροδίτη.
> 
> ex hermes 1998.jpg
> 
> Photo: Robert Brink


Πραγματικά αυτή η φωτό είναι ΟΝΕΙΡΟ :Surprised: .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> _    ...το 1998    ηταν με την φορεσια της VENTOURIS FERRIES   
>  Ομως  ευχαριστουμε τον φωτογραφο οσο   κι'εσενα φιλε Takerman  για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες που μας χαριζεται!!!_


Στον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ τευχος ιουνιος 1999 στο αφιερωμα για το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ γραφει

'Στις 10 του περσινου Νοεμβριου το καλοταξιδο ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ της ventouris ferries αγοραστηκε απο τον Κωστα Αγαπητο που το μετονομασε σε ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ'

και παρακατω γραφει

'...ανεθεσαν στο πρωην ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ νυν ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ τα δυσκολα, απο τις 24 μαρτιου(του 1999 για την αγονη)

Εγω θυμαμαι το βαπορι στη Ραφηνα με σβησμενα τα σινιαλα και προχειρα γραμμενο το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ και την φορεσια του αγαπητου τα εβαλε στην επισκευη του 1999.
Οποτε το 1998 ταξιδεψε 11 μηνες ως ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ ΦΕΡΥΣ ,ενα με δυο μηνες λευκο και το 1999 ,μονο τοτε, ως Κ.Α.Ι. αγαπητος

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΩΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ, ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΠΡΟΧΕΙΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΟ....ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ 1998....
> 
> EX ERMHS 1.JPG
> 
> EX ERMHS.JPG


_   Οπως  μας εχει πει σε παλαιοτερο μηνυμα  και ο φιλος capten4 
_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το φινετσατο ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ   κατω απο το Πασακρωτηρι   κι'εξω απο την μπουκα του λιμανιου της Τηνου σ'εναν καταπλου τον Ιουλιο του 1997

_1997 Bari Express at Tinos.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο και συμπληρωνω τον φιλο TSS APOLLON

scans 2010 (522).jpg

....μαρτιος 1998 στη Μυκονο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Bari  Express    σ'εναν καταπλου  στο λιμανι της Τηνου  αν θυμαμαι καλα το καλοκαιρι του 1991

_Bari Express Tinos  1991.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ   σ'εναν καταπλου στο λιμανι της Τηνου, η φωτογραφια αναγραφει την ημερομηνια 18-3-2001

_000042leandros.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

Για να θυμηθούμε το Bari express αδελφάκι του Γεώργιος Εξπρές ,το πλοίο που διαφημιζόταν ως το γρηγορότερο πλοίο της Αδριατικής το 1986 που δρομολογήθηκε από Πάτρα προς Μπάρι μετά με την είσοδο των νέων και ακόμα μεγαλύτερων πλοίων της εταιρίας το πλοίο δρομολογήθηκε στο Αιγαίο από Ραφήνα προς Κυκλάδες ,με το πλοίο ταξίδεψα την μαγευτική Τήνο για διακοπές με την Γυναίκα μου το 1990 αυτό είναι το φυλλάδιο που πήρα στην Τήνο όπου παρουσίαζε στο εξώφυλλο του το πλοίο   
PhotoScan 37.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ στο λιμανι της Τηνου, η ημερομηνια  στην γωνια δεξια  μαρτυρα οτι η ληψη της φωτογραφιας εγινε  στις 18 Μαρτιου του 2001 

_ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Να δουμε  ακομη μια φωτογραφια απο καταπλου του  ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ   στο λιμανι της Τηνου  τον Μαρτιο του 2001 

_leandros.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετικές οι φωτογραφίες της βελγιδας με το χαρακτηριστικό σημάδι στην κόψη της πλώρης, κάτι που είχε απο τα πρώτα χρόνια στη Ελλάδα, ίσως να το είχε απο τα χρόνια της Μάγχης.

----------

